# Off again ..Part 4.



## C2C

Seems like forever,but Im almost ready to start my snare line again . Got lots of snare and extensions ready,most are left over from last years dismal performance. Welded up another 2 dozen stakes today and built 6 new style supports. 
Also called in and took my first dog of the year to see if they are ready ,I would say he is 90% there , havent talked with my new skinner to see how blue or white he is .









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

Looks pretty good from here.


----------



## glenway

A man can sure use the long-range calibers there. And, off we go!


----------



## C2C

No doubt Glen, shot was fairly close tho..100 yds .We had sat for 20 mins and had deer watching our direction but when their heads turned to the right i knew we had a contestant and there he was ..Rifle deer season starts here on Wednesday so i will shoot those I see and claim as many as i can before those hunters get em wild .
I may set a few snares on private property where there is limited access ,but for the most part snaring is 3 weeks off .
Hopefully i can get some prebait out about November 25.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Looking good, furred up good on the front half, we're all excited here for the upcoming season and adventures.


----------



## C2C

knapper said:


> Looks pretty good from here.


He would look much better if i had pulled tail out where you could see it .. looks like a bobcat..lol

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Looking good, furred up good on the front half, we're all excited here for the upcoming season and adventures.


Thanx Rick , you just keep the west wind from being a hurricane and give me some snow .
Gonna be different this year as my son has decided to not run a line .He wont be coming with me as much because of his fear of the disease factor, he will continue to call and shoot but the upclose snaring aspect doesnt appeal to him and i respect that ...but its gonna be lonely .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

You will make the best of it just keep at it.


----------



## C2C

knapper said:


> You will make the best of it just keep at it.


Thanx bud , Im excited to start ..just got the greenlight from my skinner .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Go get them. This week will be warm then turning cold.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Go get them. This week will be warm then turning cold.


Yup, got a busy week ahead of me , wean calves on Tuesday ,sell on Wednesday, preg chek on Thursday .. breath .. meanwhile rifle deer opens Wednesday as well.Hope this guy makes an appearance









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

C2C said:


> Yup, got a busy week ahead of me , wean calves on Tuesday ,sell on Wednesday, preg chek on Thursday .. breath .. meanwhile rifle deer opens Wednesday as well.Hope this guy makes an appearance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Weaning and preg checking has coincided with our rut and 2 week long gun season ever since I can remember. We have a big bunch of tight neighbors and it usually takes every bit of 30-40 days to get everyone done. Day workers often want to barter days working cattle for days hunting deer. Sometimes they do both at the same time. Gets kinda comical. One of them sent me these memes.
















Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats on your first call in he looks good from here waiting for more good luck stay safe


----------



## youngdon

Good work on that one Cam. You can check the fur and his sewing ability too. I’m ready to read of your exploits again this year. Hopefully you’ll need a longer fence.


----------



## C2C

Thx guys .. expecting a major snowfall again this weekend ,up to 18" !! If so the dogs will be hungry and I can smack a few . Yes Don , I am interested in seeing how his put up is ,his Dad skinned for almost 20 years ago and was very good .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Got dog #4 today while deer hunting ,fur looks good . I dropped him off qith the new skinner and checked out his work on the first 3 ....glad to report that he has done an exceptional job,cant wait to get him some more work. 
Im headed back to the Calagary bowzone today for 3 days to hunt whitetails with my son and when we get back I will start hanging cable 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## glenway

Sounds exciting and good luck, as well.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Good luck stick a big one


----------



## C2C

Had a chance and flat out missed him ..borderline Pope ans Young whitetail that I dont know what happened with ...except that he left unscathed ..maybe today ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Good luck !


----------



## glenway

What? No video?

Maybe it was an issue with one of the "Cams."

Anyway, here's hoping a bigger one comes along.


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> What? No video?
> 
> Maybe it was an issue with one of the "Cams."
> 
> Anyway, here's hoping a bigger one comes along.


Hahaha...it wasnt the bow, it was the loose nut behind the wheel..lol...anyway i went back Sunday cause a couple big boys had shown up out of no where ..see pics..the darker bucks pics where taken Sunday morning 100 yds from my buddys house as he guarded a doe ..next morning the buck came by his stand and my buddy grazed his back with an arrow ...I passed on a small.buck at last light ,so season is over..life goes on .
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

So today's the day ,packed some stuff to set snares close to home...do the other 2 big sites tomorrow ..heres my basic pack:
Snares ,extensions , stakes,support wires and tools ..forgot my 15" hole punch rod so I made do with rebar to do it .
Not much for brush patches here ,so i wired 3 deboned deer legs together and tied to a tree on edge of the creekbed .Iset a snare in the trail 30 ft either side and one on bank above it ..also one in 2 passing trails within 50 yds .These are the 2 I expect to catch first on . 3 fence line sets as well ,even tho i hate them the apots were too good to pass up.
Finished the day with 10 set total and looking forward to tomorrow ..
Heres some of todays sets ,looking at them now I maybe could have hid the spring abit better.























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

They looked pretty good to me.


----------



## hassell

Those are dandy bucks, looking forward to your season. The yotes were yipping up a storm last night while I was at work, cruising the fruit orchards looking for pets.


----------



## glenway

All that preparation beginning at the finish of last season is about to pay dividends. Anyone crying about their plight could take a lesson from this humble man.

Vision, persistence, talent, and faith are all ingredients he blends into his personal purpose. Funny how "lucky" some folks are.


----------



## youngdon

It takes a lot of work to be that lucky.


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> All that preparation beginning at the finish of last season is about to pay dividends. Anyone crying about their plight could take a lesson from this humble man.
> 
> Vision, persistence, talent, and faith are all ingredients he blends into his personal purpose. Funny how "lucky" some folks are.


Curious as to who you are referring to Glen ? lol.. I certainly hope things take a turn around from last year ..starting out with forecast of warm weather here for a week but then cold and snow so Im glad to get started. 
Got afew things im gonna change up,starting with bait...no more complete roadkill deer,beef and pork scraps on the menu. I wanna see if it really will keep deter eagles from patrols on my sites.
Ill use my roadkill and beaver carcasses at the bait sites i intend on shooting from .
I still have my same sites but will try to set in slightly different locations , there may be a reason i didn't catch in them and Ill be more careful and not as hasty in setting . Ive gotten in decent shape in deer season and tho im not looking forward ton workouts on the " ******* stairmaster " it will be ok if Im catching there .
This year has been a challenge for many but our family has faired well , a great hay crop with good prices , calves sold good and we are all alive and quite healthy. Im so glad I got the farm and estate issue settled with the folks a couple years ago as now prices on it would make it impossible to buy out my siblings ...as it is I will never "own " it but my son will ..and thats why i stuck it out anyway . So thankful for family and good friends here , as well as my friends here on PT. 
So come along and lets get this party started ,lets hang some cable ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

We're all sitting on the edges of our chairs excited for the upcoming trapping series. I agree with having some down to earth good friends on this site, some I haven't met in person but I know they got my 6.


----------



## C2C

So where do i begin..ok, Ive got some good news , bad news 1/2 bad news and good news ..
First good news , caught a coyote in one of my first 10 set yesterday here near home , a nice white female.
Bad news, went south to set today and after zig zagging my way across 1 1/2 miles of prairie because of drifted snow I found my premier site at the base of the ******* stairmaster completely snowed under !! We're talking 8ft of snow ,snowed under !! It is a writeoff for this year . So looking 600 yds east I can see that the other site there looks to be not bad ,only thing is I still have to climb this rotten mountain to get out after walking over there ...so go to plan B ..we drove back out to the main road and talked to the farmer about accessing that site from the other side ,he says no problem . I ask him if there are gates to get thru the fence and he says no ,just cut it and Ill fix it next apring when you are done !!!! Says we are happy to have you out here ,the coyotes are driving us crazy .. cant believe my ears ,but obtell him i will try and find away thru and if I need to cut fence I will repair it .
Good news !!! We work our way across a couple stubble fields to the edge of the river bank after going thru 4 gates..no wires cut ,no fence to fix AND I CAN DRIVE MY QUAD RIGHT DOWN TI THE BOTTOM !!!! No hill to climb ..we set 14 snares in good spots including a cliff hanger..
Back to my other site 3 miles away and find it about half covered in 3 -6ft of snow..some of my best trails are gone but we manage to set another 14 and head for home .
Tomorrow i have another spot close to home that I will try to get done ..heres a few pics from today ..including 
My catch 
Old snare site from the top 
Access to new place 
Best hillside covered 
Cliffhanger ...bank drops 6ft on the right .This snare has a 5/64" cable and 380# breakaway with enough extension to let him fall off the edge .





































Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats on your first trapped coyote of the season sounds like you have a great plan stick with it and I know you’re going to fill the barn with fur


----------



## hassell

Congrats., decent folks there telling you to cut the wire, thinking they might have a yote problem!! You have some warm weather there this week, -5 here at night. I'm liking the new terrain you have there and the plans.


----------



## glenway

So good to have come up with a viable plan B and to meet some good folks on the way. Looks and sounds like you've made some lemonade after all.


----------



## C2C

Got another site baited and 9 snares hung today. It wasn't where i wanted to place it but should be ok ..My first choice of bush was totally filled with deer tracks so I avoiddd the problem. 
Also got a load of bait from a local hutterite colony today. 2 weeks ago we gave them a cow to butcher for hamburger. She had a bad eye and was unfit to sell but still good enough to eat ...took no payment just told them I wanted the bones and scraps when they were done..I got 5 large garbage cans of scraps ...perfect.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Recycling at its best.


----------



## C2C

Great day on the new baits ,4 at 1 , 1 at another and another scruffy one at home ... took my son and his 3 kids with me and they were guessing how.many qe would catch 
One girl said 4, the other 7, Carver said 3..told them grandpa will be ecstatic with 2..imagine my surprose as i approached the firat bait and saw 2 run away..Well at least they have found the bait ...yup , and 4 didnt run away .. all were quick kills and remakes were simply a matter of hanging a new snare . The other new site held one that was caught with a front leg thru so it was setup was damaged somewhat but fixable..last dog was caught here at home and was the poorest of the bunch ...a combination of too many fence crossings and burrs..The 5 hi line dogs are a totally different story ,free of burrs ,thousands of acres to run in with no fences and a good pale color.
I wss so happy that i could drive the quad almost to the bottom and nit have to pull the hill with 4 in the sled.
I set one more snare before leaving and will add as needed. P.S.....got a text from my bowzone buddy and the big buck he nicked was seen today alive and well ,arrow just creased his back..












































Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Beautiful day indeed, Congrats., not much snow on that side of the hill.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

And so it begins congrats on a great day on the line


----------



## youngdon

Good job. Is it the sun/ camera angle or do several of them look really light colored ?


----------



## C2C

They are light Don ..my favorites

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

One more on a trap this time ..I usually catch one annually so got that out of the way









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Way to go.


----------



## C2C

Nothing on the far baits tofay ,did get a little guys here at home ..super quick kill no disturbance of set at all ..simoly replace snare and hang it up.









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Looks like a nice one congrats


----------



## hassell

Right on, you've had some pretty warm weather as of late, the action should pick up as your temps. will be dropping this week.


----------



## C2C

So true Rick ,been real lucky to be catching anything ..i qas gonna wait a couple daya and bait my last site but may do it today and be ready for the cold. Its the place my son used to snare ,holds good dogs but a little hard to access ..wish me luck .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Good luck sent. Any wolf sign out your way or do they hang around the foothills area.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Good luck get it baited and set even if you have to snowshoe in on the check


----------



## C2C

Well pokey i did get it baited and set 17 more snares...lots of old dog tracks and a few that got me thinking there could be a wolf in there too Rick. About 10 years ago I called one in and shot and lost him a half mile from this last setup....not enough gun or maybe i was just excited and screwed up,but whatever a 22 250 with Vmax bullets failed to do the job .
I saw 2 coyotes close to this site , seems they are after the sharptailes grouse wintering in the brush. I also dispatched a large porcupine as well as a badger in yhe same pasture ..excited to see what shows up ,but apprehensive as well cause this is the spot that looked good last year and failed to produce ..Dad took a good pic of the foothold trapped dog on Sunday . Tomorrow head south to check the river baits.























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

pokeyjeeper said:


> Good luck get it baited and set even if you have to snowshoe in on the check


Funny you say that , Santa came early ..lol









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Nice kills Cam. Congrats on getting on Santa’s nice list !


----------



## glenway

They sure make snowshoes better, especially for big guys.

Are badger pelts worth skinning?


----------



## hassell

Another nice one, those shoes come with the claws, if not I would be getting some, bigger the better, those sidehills will be a killer without them. The 1 wolf I got with my 250 at 160 yds. looked like she had got nailed with the 300.


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> They sure make snowshoes better, especially for big guys.
> 
> Are badger pelts worth skinning?


Badgers are beautiiful ,but not worth the effort ...much like beaver ..If he had been a real big one i might consider getting it tanned .A buddy of mine wants a skull but shot placement didnt leave a very good specimen here .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Yes this one has good claws , i look forward to trying em when i get the chance..yup shot placement and a better bullet would likely have stopped this wolf as well ..couldnt beleive my eyes when he came in and he wasnt sticking around ....only a few drops of blood and not much snow to help me .
Got some possble snow in the forecast with a big temp drop,will fill baits today and pray it happens .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats on the new snowshoes and the porky and badger hopefully the weather will change and fill your sets


----------



## C2C

Had a good check today pokey, a so so coyote here at home and a beauty coyote and fox on the hi line . Coyote was caught perfect and didnt even disturb the setup. Fox was taken in same spot as coyote last check .
I wish we still had the NAFA auction ,2 years ago this was a $ 200 coyote there. There is a buyer coming to my skinners place tomorrow night so we will see what he offers . I picked up 10 furs tonite and will brush them up and post a pic tomorrow 





































Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

Keep stacking them up. I've called in a few and have shot a handful while feeding in the last 3 weeks. Every single one had the mange. Our southern coyotes are worth much usually compared to yours that have to live in that cold but this looks like a year to humanely help them out..
I had a full head and claw badger pelt done once with a green felt border. Man it was pretty. Woke up one morning and my black lab pup shredded that thing into slivers. He even swallowed the glass eyeballs. I found one of them in a yard bomb he dropped by my damn front door. He probably thought he was protecting the house. 
Hope the holidays find you and yourn safe and well.
Chris Murphy

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Darn those are some beauties, well done.


----------



## C2C

Thanx Chris , we've got a couple mangy ones running around here and I hope we get em soon..tragic about the mount , that would a tough one ..Got some colder days ahead ,hoping for big things..Merry Christmas to you and yours

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

That coyote is nice being so light colored, but that fox is awesome. I wish we had reds here.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Those are great looking furs that red is full primed it looks like and a big white tip on the tail coyote also looks great hopefully the buyer will be fair with the prices with nafa fur gone now it will be interesting to see what the market does


----------



## C2C

Sold these 12 tonight, 2 @120 low of 70 and ave of $100 , not quite as good as last year but no commission, freight or drumming ..with all the uncertainty I think I did alright. However ,the 8 I have left are.much better than these first ones ,may go to auction with them .
Checked the new bait this mornung and had my first tragedy of the year . Caught 2 and an eagle destroyed one ..heart breaker....when i set the snare i questioned whether it was right thing to do ..its a great spot but a catch is really exposed and it cost me . Caught another good one 70 yds away and another here at home ..both of them are diamonds .
Got a couple inches of snow today and temp has dropped 10°C so that should help..I have a bait site about 3 miles NW of yhe house that hasnt been hit since I set it up 5 days ago , coyotes were howling that direction earlier tonite so maybe they have found it ..heading to hiline in the morning ,stay in touch .
Ps..one i caught at home had no ears left !!






























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

You have the prettiest wall hangings in the country, the weather change should help.


----------



## glenway

Looks like a new wall. Probably needed more reinforcement to carry the weight.

Doing super considering some early setbacks.

What would be a solid season for most, is only the beginning of another banner year.

Sure would like to get a good dose of that white stuff on our Michigan turf. But, it's coming.


----------



## C2C

Thanx Rick and Glen for the support..got a feeling today is gonna be a big day ,just hoping that there is no more damage ..18 so far

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Sounds like you did good with the buyer and seem like you doing good this year so far good luck with your next check


----------



## C2C

Well i dont know how long this wave of good kuck is gonna last but im gonna ride it for all its worth..6 more today ,1 at west site 4 at east and 1 at home ..what a big day !! All in good shape and quick kills but the one here close to home, from the looks of it he was flying when he hit the snare and got caught deep . 
I took 200 ft of 1/4" rope in case i had a big catch east on the steep hill and used it ,but had trouble with the tongue on sled digging into the ground..I was at that site for 3 hrs setting and adjusting snares ..dogs have really moved in now and i should have had a couple more ,crawl unders and this one that i pulled hair out over ...well the little i have left ..check pic..I was given a barrel of pig feet at the butcher shop for bait and immediately i wondered if they would maybe get packed off and set off a snare ..no maybe about it ,i could see.where the dog was stuck and then let go of the bone. 1 missed ,.I also had 2 other crawl unders which i remedied with a piece of rose bush as a chin up..so may have had 3 more ... both baits had multiple tracks and i set another dozen snares ,hoping for anither good check in Saturday . 
All dogs in good shape and fairly pale .I had a scare at home here first thing ,my first 10 snares were.froze and wouldnt close after the freezing rain we got before the snow ...i got.lucky on the hiline and it was cold enough that it snowed there first ..will check the eagle famaged site early tomorrow  hope he isnt back . They are much prettier before they get wet in the sled .






























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

Looking good!


----------



## hassell

Frigging awesome, suppose to get some snow here today and Sun., 5 females and 1 male ?


----------



## glenway

I'd say they are all neutered, or neutralized, if you will. It's a wonder anything else survives with all the 'yotes roaming those hills.

Great work, Cam!


----------



## C2C

You know Rick , i didnt even check ...i only know i like the color and Im feeling the effects of age in my back and shoulders ..you see I now have a new ******* stairmaster to climb out. Not quite as steep as the old one but covered with loose aoftball size rocks that turn ankles and upset the apple cart ..lol. I tried the trick with 250 ft of light rope and pulling with quad but the tongue on sled kept digging into the ground and stopping me ..well after the 4th trip down the hill to free it ( by now I would have had yhe doga all pulled up to the top singly by hand ) I hooked onto other end of aled and tried again ..yup , it worked, got sled to the top and bingo!! No coyotes in it ...all had been dumped out halfway up when sled overturned ..so I went back and hauld up em single. 
Yup Im successful but not smart ..lol. will take my smaller old sled back next time ,has a rope drag line and it does work. 
Heading west this morning to the new spot ,hope I beat the eagle ..ive got a couple freah carcasses to try and lure him away from my catch by placing a half mile away ..seems to work for friends of mine and is worth a try ..stay tuned.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Skinner doing a good job , the lighter pink ones are mine









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

You’ve had some awesome results so far. No luck involved as far as I’m concerned. You’ve honed a skill and it’s paying off.congrats on your season so far.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Another great day on the line congrats


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> You've had some awesome results so far. No luck involved as far as I'm concerned. You've honed a skill and it's paying off.congrats on your season so far.


Thanx Don but Im far from being honed ..caught 2 today and should have had 4 . 2 coyotes ducked under snares like a swinging dog door ..those spots got a rosebush branch as a chinup stick ,try it again buddy ..lol.. my son turned 38 today so we went and got him a dog for his birthday ..cold weather now for at least next 3 days ..looking forward to tomorrow's check .























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

pokeyjeeper said:


> Another great day on the line congrats


Pokey , thought you might like to know your howler is going to the mountains tomorrow in Jordys pack looking for a coyote or wolf 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Great birthday gift, nice looking fur for sure, I'm hoping to get away to check out my wolf and cat site Sat or Sun.


----------



## C2C

Good luck Rick, get us some pictures

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Sure wish I had a video your sled when it emptied itself up the hill. Reminded me of an old Three Stooges short when they had to haul a block of ice up a tall flight of stairs. Their tongs were empty after the long climb in the heat.

I bet you didn't think any of it was very funny, though.


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> Sure wish I had a video your sled when it emptied itself up the hill. Reminded me of an old Three Stooges short when they had to haul a block of ice up a tall flight of stairs. Their tongs were empty after the long climb in the heat.
> 
> I bet you didn't think any of it was very funny, though.


Hahaha..video would be Ok but have to edit the audio for sure ..lol..you know i must have gone up and down that hill a half dozen times trying to do it the " easy way".. would have been much easier just to pull for dogs up individually. Anyways I'm headed back out to that same line today with my 18 year old nephew same guy I deer hunt with big strong kid, would just love to pull them up and up that hill
Looks like the weather is going to stay good now for about 10 days to two weeks with the high hovering just at or slightly below freezing ...maybe a touch of snow off and on should make for some good dog catching weather.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> Good luck Rick, get us some pictures
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Luck I could have used today, for whatever reason this morning my left thumb wasn't working(old age) but decided to go anyways, hadn't gotten to my spot at daybreak and could hear the dogs yipping out the window, no snow so I'll just sneak up on this rock bluff(boots in the truck) and got about 100 ft. and down I go, rifle went flying, nothing broken, back to the truck to check and do a bore sight(as the scope hit hard on a tree) and get my boots, along come 2 guys in a side by side, they lived just down the road and could hear the yotes, I told them where to park and what bluff to go on, they don't like to walk I guess cause the yotes shut right up when they heard the bike, anyways I could hear them driving around the cut blocks and the yotes started yipping again, must be on a kill. Might check it out tomorrow if I can move. HA !!


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> hassell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luck I could have used today, for whatever reason this morning my left thumb wasn't working(old age) but decided to go anyways, hadn't gotten to my spot at daybreak and could hear the dogs yipping out the window, no snow so I'll just sneak up on this rock bluff(boots in the truck) and got about 100 ft. and down I go, rifle went flying, nothing broken, back to the truck to check and do a bore sight(as the scope hit hard on a tree) and get my boots, along come 2 guys in a side by side, they lived just down the road and could hear the yotes, I told them where to park and what bluff to go on, they don't like to walk I guess cause the yotes shut right up when they heard the bike, anyways I could hear them driving around the cut blocks and the yotes started yipping again, must be on a kill. Might check it out tomorrow if I can move. HA !! When I first heard them I remembered I left the camera on the table.
Click to expand...

Sounds like quite a spill,glad nothing was broken especially you ..
Took a spill of my own today as nephew and I went to go down to first bait site both of us lost our footing and down we went !! Slid about 50 ft on my butt / side / face before coming to a stop in the brush ..unscathed and happy to be alive ..
Let me back up ,did chores thia morning and saw I had anothrr coyote in the foot trap ..real nice mangy one ..oh well got him out of the gene pool. 
Head out to hiline and find 3 dogs at first site ,including a big male with early stages of mange ,not nasty but no commercial value ..2 other real nice ones here console me abit ..slippery slope to get out but we made it ..pics following..
On to site number 2 and 2 more dandies..no Glen I didnt try to use the rope today ,essier to pull by hand ..lol. so ended the day with another 6 pack giving me 32 already ..loving December ...oh ya , Jordy weighed that big dog ,42#.























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

So glad you're alright, Congrats. on the day. Had a movie style runaway slide on a mountain top once, shoulder strap broke on the backpack that my goat was in, yearly snow and meadow grass, went for about 400 ft., digging the heals in as I was heading toward the rockslide, could barely move for the next 3 days, tailbone was a little bruised, that was 40 years ago.


----------



## C2C

Ya and things dont heal up like they used to..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Glad you boys didn't break anything of use. I'd love to be your cameraman for an episode or two but I'd probably be the first one down the hill - involuntarily.

Our greatest glory is not in not falling, but getting up every time we do...Confucius 551 BC - 479 BC


----------



## pokeyjeeper

C2C said:


> Pokey , thought you might like to know your howler is going to the mountains tomorrow in Jordys pack looking for a coyote or wolf
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Thank you for letting me know hopefully you get it back from him and hopefully he calls me Wolf in with it those are some great looking coyotes you have got in the last 6 pack also congrats


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> Glad you boys didn't break anything of use. I'd love to be your cameraman for an episode or two but I'd probably be the first one down the hill - involuntarily.
> 
> Our greatest glory is not in not falling, but getting up every time we do...Confucius 551 BC - 479 BC


Lol..ya Glen it was painful ..asked my nephew where a persons pride was located cause mine was sure sore .. I'll always get up .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Glad to hear you two are okay. I’d say pictures or it didn’t happen butt who wants to see old guy butt.


----------



## C2C

well if it will make you happy Ill wear the go.pro tomorrow in case it happens again ..checked one bait today and had 2 more
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

If I see a person of a certain age fall it makes my bones hurt for them. At least the hill you slid down was snow covered. I took a tumble several years back rolling and eventually going head over heels through a prickly pear cactus as big as a car. My quail hunting partner was laughing his behind off. Thankfully he had a pair of pliers to pull the spines out of me. Leave the camera at home.


----------



## glenway

Take the camera!


----------



## C2C

Nasty spill Don..at least theres no spines on this one. Its covered with 6 ft of ice and snow ,the cactus are buried. .. and Glen I thiught you were my friend ..lol

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

Glenn just wanted you to submit it to america funnest home videos and win 1000,000 dollars.


----------



## hassell

knapper said:


> Glenn just wanted you to submit it to america funnest home videos and win 1000,000 dollars.


 Go for it Cam, that's like $1800 Canadian.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats on the 2 coyotes you got yesterday I can I hope you’re doing good after your fall be careful any word on the Wolf hunter


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Go for it Cam, that's like $1800 Canadian.


Lol.. i just might

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

pokeyjeeper said:


> Congrats on the 2 coyotes you got yesterday I can I hope you're doing good after your fall be careful any word on the Wolf hunter


No luck pokey , too windy and some elk hunter showed up and walked thru ruining their setup ..next time 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Turns out I should have taken the camera, slipped and slid all the way down the hill .This time I had a fellow snareman Rob with me .. Not gonna happen again , he chewed me out for my lack of safety. ,.after checking the site I had 3 coyotes and a fox to pull up that mountain ,so I strung down the 200 ft.of rope and pulled Rob and the cargo back up with the truck. From now on until it melts some I wil string out the rope and use it as a crutch to get up and down . Rob talked me into setting a snare where I knew i should have one but hesitated because of how open and susceptible to eagles .. time will tell 
On to the second spot where we set a few more snares and caught another fox. Rob couldnt get over the number of tracks and I laughed and said " told ya so "..-17°C today and we were surprised to see a set of skunk tracks amongst them .
Came home and picked up one more coyote close to home aa well as a jackrabbit also in a snare ..for them all to the skinner ,hes gonna be busy when they all thaw out.









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Where there's a will, there's Cam, perfecting his trade.

Or, is it, where there's a will, there's a relative?


----------



## hassell

Real nice, Congrats.. Ya pretty cool out for skunks, still have a few of them hanging around here.


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> Where there's a will, there's Cam, perfecting his trade.
> 
> Or, is it, where there's a will, there's a relative?


Isnt that the truth...lol ..got a few relatives that seem to be standing in line , not giving a helping hand ,just standing in line..
As for perfecting my trade , I was able to see how others setup yesterday when my buddy came to help me check..je was appalled when he saw how little amiunt of blocking I use when setting a snare ..coyotes in my area will refuse a set overly fenced while he says his dogs have to be completely blocked to direct .
His loops are same size as mine but he sets slightly lower which could be the reason ive had the duck unders.. see Im not near having all the answers ..Glad he came with me .
Weather has really warmed up since yesterday, +2 today ,-17 yesterday ...i know its gonna effect my catches . Checking south line today

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Like my Grandpa taught me when I was knee high to a grasshopper, you'll always learn till the day you die.


----------



## C2C

Well i had quite the adventure today..warmer ,+2°C and windy ( Rick ,camt you shut that off ?) One dog at first site ,a breakaway opened and a couple more snares set. On to last spot close to home . I got out of truck and usually check this site counter clock wise but today for some reason I checked it backwards ..got to last snare and looked like a murder scene !! I took a pic but won't post it..blood was everywhere! My first thought was what tore up the coyote , except no dog to be found ...cable was frayed and he was gone .. chew out i figured and started looking for tracks..easy to find where he left and headed downstream . Followed for about 100 yds into a bunch of cattails where he went round and round then all of a sudden tracks straighten out and he is running !! Oh no I think ,he must be runnung ahead of me . So i phone my son to come sit ahead of me and run blocker ..as soon as he calls and tells me he is there I start again ..blood thins out and he ua traveling creek ice then into heavy brush some heavy blood and then just spots ....by now im 600 yds from starting point and blood is real thin ,damn magpies are picking it up ahead of me too !! Now ive run out of blood and merely line up the trail where I think hes gone and head on ..go ,another 100 yds on dry geound and all of a sudden there is a flock of magpies . No dog isnt there but now hes back on snow and tracks shiq he is dragging his feet and 5 big patches of blood the size of garbage can ..ive got the scope turned down to 3x on my 22 250 cauae I know its gonna be close if I see him ...slowly working ahead I jump him at 30 yds and he takes off thru the brush. No time to waste so I snap a shot off and take off a front leg and he beds under a tree.
Not qanting to wreck the hide I holler for Jordy to go get me 17hmr out if my truck so he drives back the half mile to qhere i started and comes to deliver a final shot ..so glad to get this poor guy ,hes ,caught with the snare thru the mouth and behind ears like a bridle ..tongue is grossly swollen and bleeding ..beautiful yellowish fur . Im greatly relieved that we were able to recover him and end his suffering .He is number 40 since Dec 1 and is a real memory. Took an hr to trail him that half mile and I will remember it for ever...
Hasnt been alot of activity at that site so I didnt rebait ,instead dumped my load of bait 200 yds farther east of where we recovered and will prebait it a couple days before setting up ..lots of deer on this place but I did see some good trails with only dog tracks so will set on them next time I am back and rely on the breakaways to release any that stumble into them .
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

Sounds like you had quite a time of it.


----------



## C2C

knapper said:


> Sounds like you had quite a time of it.


Put it this way..very memorable ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Wow that is a crazy day congrats on your catch looks like the skinner has more work to do hopefully the new site fills your truck


----------



## C2C

Thanx John , hoping for one more good check tomorrow before warm weather shuts em off ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Good on you for putting in the time and effort to put him out. That’s what makes you a professional, doing the right thing even when it’s not the easy thing.


----------



## glenway

You are really earning some of the catches.

The end user will never have a clue what has gone into the pretty fur they bought.


----------



## C2C

Thanx Don , its the only ethical thing to do ..I dont like to see any animal or person suffer .I was fortunate to be able to find him ,without snow it would have been impossible . Tho the magpies were a bit of a hinderance picking up blood it was ultimately a big help when i spotted the mob of them around him .Ive lost a few chewouts over the years and this is only the second one we have found ,did recatch a couple last year but thats likely not common .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> You are really earning some of the catches.
> 
> The end user will never have a clue what has gone into the pretty fur they bought.


Lol.. no Glen they have no idea the work and time it takes ..but I love it . Got home after checking the other day with 6 and my elderly father comments " boy you dont have time to work "...then he grinned...and some of these dogs are stunning . Thx

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Anothrr day in paradise , had this beauty single dog at first bait ..I used the rope to get down that sliipery slope and used it again to get out and pull dog up .This may be the best coyote I have ever taken.. virtually no struggle ,just replace anare in same spot. I set 2 more snares here and should have had another couple that went thru where snares blew down in wind .
On to second bait same deal ,took the rope down but didnt rebait like first one..it got a big load last time . Thos spot held 3 dogs a pup a scruffy burr filled one and another good big white male.. filled the sled again after setting 3 more snares about 150 yds downwind of bait ,heavy traffic here ..here is one I set .
This gives you an idea of what the country looks like that Im pulling them out of .
Im now in unknown territory compared to last year ..at this time last year I had 10 coyotes and finished with 40 after 2 months ...now have 3 fox and 44 dogs after 17 days ..still lots of sign ,Im ,hoping I get some cold weather again .























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Just wondering if you've had any contact with the landowner who said he'd fix the fence (and you said you'd fix it). I would think you've made a new friend.


----------



## hassell

Congrats., Wow that's a pretty yote and a great pic..


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> Just wondering if you've had any contact with the landowner who said he'd fix the fence (and you said you'd fix it). I would think you've made a new friend.


See him everytime I drive pass , usually feeding cows but I have stopped a couple times to talk ..great guy...very friendly ,a mountain of a.man ...6 ft 4 in ,300 # and not fat ...was drafted by a pro football team here in Canada and unfortunately blew out his knee. Farmed with his grandfather and eventually took over the place . Yup hes a guy I want on my side 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Thanx Rick , not a blemish on him ..Im hoping to pick up some finished hides here in next day or 2 ...checking south set today and maybe set up another bait to the north.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats on a great year so far keep up the pace maybe you will get out of the red this year


----------



## C2C

Will try pokey ..caught another today ,in a set made last check ..I was afraid that the neighbours bait pile would really hurt my success here but I saw more sign today than before ..set 4 new snares largely in a brush patch laced with rabbit trails .. 
The Dept of Hiway lineman dropped off 2 roadkill deer today for bait so I took one about 10 miles north and dropped her off at a grove of pines on the river bank ,yied to a tree and skinned top half off to let the scent out . I also put up a trail cam to see what wwould come and feed . This is a new spot for me ,Ive always wanted to snare it as I believe there is a chance to catch a bobcat . I saw a big bald eagle flying up.the river which didnt thrill me but if I do come back to snare I will setup well back from the bait in the trees .
Picked up 20 finished furs at skinner tonight and they look good, hes done alot of work for $15 ea. Also picked up a couple fresh skinned coyote carcasses to take to the hiline area tomorrow to keep the eaglea happy .. 
Excited to check this line again tomorrow, I set 6 new snares yesterday out there ,all on new sign ..weather has really warmed up so I expect catchs to slow accordingly but always hoping they dont. If i remember I will take pics of some of my sets to show you what Im working with ...this 16 days of Christmas mornings is hard on a guy ..lol.
Todays catch
.
Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Awesome as usual, the snow storms have skirted us again.


----------



## C2C

Weather gives us a wind warning again today ,100kph +...and up to 10 ° C on Sunday .. but then back down to -5 or so with a couple inches of snow after that ..that would work

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> Weather gives us a wind warning again today ,100kph +...and up to 10 ° C on Sunday .. but then back down to -5 or so with a couple inches of snow after that ..that would work
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


 Ya suppose to drop down to -8 here Tues., Wed., then warm up again, the warming trends that come through also bring the winds.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Ya suppose to drop down to -8 here Tues., Wed., then warm up again, the warming trends that come through also bring the winds.


Wish you shut that wind off for awhile ...had a so so check today ,caught a nice one at home here in a foot trap . Hiline wasnt as good ,one bad mange carrier and a Boone and Crockett chip in my windshield on the way home .
Got a dog that is a challenge ,he keepa going under my snares even with a chinup ..so next time I am out Im gonna hang another snare about 2 in off the ground 4 in back from the top ...been under same snare 3 x.























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats., nice looking, using a dirt hole set ! That's a dandy chip.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Congrats., nice looking, using a dirt hole set ! That's a dandy chip.


Mostly just big bait ..lol.. thats #3 I figure if i catch another 10 there i may pay for the calf .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats on a good day on the line great looking fur on that one in the foot hold


----------



## youngdon

Did you get a green score on that chip ?


----------



## murphyranch

C2C said:


> Wish you shut that wind off for awhile ...had a so so check today ,caught a nice one at home here in a foot trap . Hiline wasnt as good ,one bad mange carrier and a Boone and Crockett chip in my windshield on the way home .
> Got a dog that is a challenge ,he keepa going under my snares even with a chinup ..so next time I am out Im gonna hang another snare about 2 in off the ground 4 in back from the top ...been under same snare 3 x.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


I met a rock truck on the highway a couple weeks ago and got one also. It was perfectly eye level, drivers side and damn hypnotic because if you let yourself focus on it for a second it will cross your eyes. Planned on getting it filled but didn't make it town. 
I went out to start my truck the other morning when it was 17* and the second I shut my door the little chip turned into a classic road map design. 
I don't give my trucks the exterior love and maintenance most do and they stay rather dirty, but my windows and mirrors stay clean all the time. Can't stand not being able to see clearly through glass. Got a Safelite repair, Safelite replace appointment next week. Don't even have to go to town. They drive out to the ranch and do mobile repair.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Well Don ,.didn't hey it scored but bet it is book ..lol. I got a neighbor that does windshields so I am probably going to him ,think this is repairable..as for exterior clean ? Well I let the dirt protect the paint .
No coyotes today ,but caught a badger at calf set in a trap .
I went out to the river and checked the deer carcass with the trail cam ..lots of magpies but no coyotes .I am hesitant to set there because tame/feral dogs from the rez across the river sometimes will cross and I hate the thought of catching them .I will wait a week and see what does or doesn't show up









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Another badger congrats looks like you’re in the mud season again seem like that’s all we have here anymore except mid summer then is to dry


----------



## C2C

Thanx John ,pretty little buggars..cure for the gopher problem but seems the cure makes a bigger mess than the problem . Yup warm and dry here now but Monday has a cool down and possible snow again 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Slow day today , another red fox here at home . Spent almost 2 grs putting snares back up on the hiline ,wind is 130kph + ,crazy ...heavy snow warning for next 2 days should help out. Got cominh home and lost all gauges and electric in truck,made it home on the battery..guessing alternator.









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

Was that badger your target species on this particular set? If so any bait or just setting at the entrance of burrow? I have a brome field that the badgers are digging along the terraces. It's 160 acres with ten terraces and there are holes along each one about 30:yards apart? These aren't just grub/mouse holes either. The majority are 3 feet deep or better with a dirt mounds that are 3-5 feet across. I want to get them gone because holes are hell on my hay equipment and the top of my head when it hits the inside of the cab. 
I caught 1 last year with a conibear and after that it was like front page news on the Daily Badger. They would dig around or push the traps over. I've not had any luck with my double spring leg holds. I did get one with my predator call using field mouse distress but not sure if it was right place/right time/luck.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Nice looking red congrats hope you’re truck is nothing major


----------



## C2C

Morning Murphy,the badger was a surprise catch but glad to get him ..caught him at a calf carcass on same trap as a coyote the day before and had a magpie yesterday. O caught a couple last year too ,both in 
sets intended for coyotes . Ive had badgrrs .move into my snare bait sites and completely covrr the roadkill deer,they then dig under neath and live there ,eating from the bottom side .Got a pile of the darn things around ,shot a half dozen this past month or so .
Will be checking again this morning pokey after I get an alternator pokey ,big storm coming ,anywhere from 4" to 18" of snow depending on where it passes thru ..wish it was colder ,there is a risk of freezing rain and that sucks when the snares get froze ..
I'll take a pic of my badger set if I get a chance but its nothing special.Heres the coyote ,been eating at rump so set and bedded trap a ft back .









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

pokeyjeeper said:


> Nice looking red congrats hope you're truck is nothing major


Truck is fixed pokey ,no worries..alternator was the problem . It was replaced 4 years ago and has 5 year warranty so it was painless ..
Checked south line this mor ing and rebaited heavy in front of this storm ,snowing hard now . Caught this beauty in a snare I set Saturday, only mistake was not setting a couple more snares along this same trail...sign told me that he wasnt alone and I may have picked up more if I had been set for it..lesson learned . Looking forward to checking tomorrow in the snow . I baited heavy yesterday in advance of the storm ,hope it pays off

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Real nice one, pouring here right now.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Great news on the truck cam and that coyote is gorgeous congrats


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Murphyranch cam is accurate on badgers that if they find a large animal down they will bury it and live under it years ago I had a great uncle that almost lost a deer to a badger crazy thing had it buried before he tracked it down I’ve been told that badgers move around a lot and most of the time dig a new hole to sleep in every day I’ve only ever caught one and I was lucky to get him as I didn’t know what I was doing and it was a blind set on a trail he was using and it took 2 weeks to catch him trap was not bedded right only good thing I did was chain the trap to a 6” tree and he almost had that dig out when I checked the trap I was running that line twice a day as I was young and the line was small in 12 hours time he had a hole half the size of a vw bug


----------



## murphyranch

Thanks for the responses. I had one cross the road this morning and go into a hole under 3 huge limestone rocks. I had the bright idea of using my bale bed and a log chain to get the largest rock moved thinking I could get a shot at it. Moved the first rock that was about as large as a picnic table only to had a skunk come out and only to see a large burrow going down under another big rock. With a flashlight I could see dirt being pushed up the hole and could hear what sounded like feral hog grunting. I didn't feel like taking a rock bar and shovel and going hand to hand with it and needed to get my feeding done so I set a conibear tight to the hole. I'll see if it works or not in the morning. 
My brothers, nephews and I have had some silly encounters with badgers and learned early in our lives you don't want any part of a cornered badger.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Quite the game chasing badgers murph ..lol..a buddy of mine says of you see one go down a hole soak a rag in diesel drop it in hole and cover entrance with dirt ..says give him an hr and he will be dead up near top ..worth a try .
Got a southern ground blizzard raging here now ,gonna be a mess in morning .snow and hi wind back from NW,country cant make up its mind .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

Probably pretty good advice. I can't help but get a little side tracked now that deer season is almost over-archery for bucks runs until the last day of December and spending too much time in the feed truck. Hope the weather doesn't get too bad. Stay safe and happy holidays.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Good luck in that deer season ,wish we had a late one but Id be busy with dogs anyway, just short of a northerly blizzard now ,blowing snow and cooler -4°C..gonna try and check hiline today but may not make it .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Ya I see some parts of Alta. got hammered.


----------



## C2C

Hammered.is a.nice way of putting it Rick ..we got.lucky here and got about a foot as close as i can figure..hi winds and lo visibility this afternoon when I went to check the hiline .
First site had a couple snares down so reset ,snow was deep enough that almost all were hanging with 2 " in snow so I risked scent contamination and walked thru all sets to make a trail and clear snow 
.My last set held a.nice dog ,not even stiff yet , must have been caught within an hr of me getting there 
On to next site 3 miles away and all locks were froze ...except the one holding a live badger !!! He had dug a hole and backed in and got covered with snow ..heres where I needed Murphy !!! For the first time ever I hadn't brought my 17 hmr and when I pulled on cable to get him out it broke ..I could see a small fist size hole in the snow and I brushed it away with my mitt and he was right there ! Shaking his head to get snow off and growling and i wasnt fast enough to get my dispatch stick..he turned and dug away and got away with a necklace . I thawed all locks and rebaited and got back truck finally with quad..at least eagle didnt get this dog.. I took 2 more skinned carcasses and left them with the one i dumped 2 days ago and from looks of it he has found it so I will try and keep him full . Heres my catch









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats., interesting day for sure, still green lawn here, the passes got hit pretty good.


----------



## C2C

Phone wouldnt let me load the remake of the set last night 
Very little disturbance with the magnim kill spring ,second dog in this spot .
Will check south line this morning,that should be a circus









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Wow that sounds like a day of many things glad that badger dig away from you and didn’t try to stand and fight that could have been a mess quickly congrats 2 more coyotes to add to the total


----------



## C2C

Thanx pokey ..i ,didnt catch anything today in my south set ..snares were a little sticky but not froze like the others . Deer had knocked down a half dozen but glad to see them near sets as coyotes will follow . Dogs had been around my bait site so they are hanging close by . I did set a new area today and will share possibly the coolest set ive ever done. This place has a bunch of evergreens and Ive always wanted to snare it ,kinda like a forest . Bait I had placed 4 days ago was completely gone and coyote tracks everywhere. Checking this site and the hiline again early tomorrow then help out with Christmas stuff . 
Our family had a real damper placed in us this holiday season when we got a call telling my wife Deb that her oldest sister Sue had passed away suddenly this afternoon..64 is way to young to go .. no poor health since her bout with uterine cancer just went to bed last night and never woke up..a pleasant thing for her ,not so much for the rest of the family ...my wife has had an uneasy feeling for the last week that something was gonna happen but didnt know what so she has gone to check with me every day in case it was an accident for me ..when we came home last night she said she hadnt talked to Sue in awhile and I really should call her ..she didnt and now shes beating herself up over it .. moral of the story, live love laugh...enjoy your family and when prompted to help some one ? DO IT ...









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Good advice, my friend, and condolences to you, your wife and extended family.


----------



## hassell

Yes also on the good advice, real nice looking new area. Sad news indeed, our condolences for you and family my friend.


----------



## C2C

Appreciate the support my friends ,life is so short we need to maje the most of it ..with this whole virus deal and the borders being closed Sue and family were unable to make it up to visit this summer like they usually do and has been difficult for Deb to part with her ..they were very close .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Our sympathies to you and your family Cam.
We'll keep your family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## C2C

Thanx everyone for the understanding ,we appreciate it . 
Hiline check today was a circus ,I will make it quick . First site I could see a live caught dog in snare at 180 yds. I start down hill to him and he lunges and breaks cable !! I rush back to truck and get 22 250 , knock him down at 225 yds ..what a way to start a check . One more nice one here at this site ,3rd one taken in that setup ..pull up with truck and on to 2nd bait 
.. I get quad out and loaddd and half way to site Im greeted by Mr Eagle feeding on the carcasses Ive left for him !!
Merry Christmas Mr. GOLDEN!!
Get to site and pick up 3 more coyotes ,2 are very nice so I spooled my yellow rope to pull them up.... all 200 ft of it . This has saved my life this rope trick .yup tgata the sled waaay down there if you zoom in ...and thats it for today . I was hoping for 1 to make 50 for the year and was rewarded with 5..yes there is a Santa Claus .

Merry Christmas everyone ..





































Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Nice pics ! Congrats on 50+ so far.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Sorry for your loss cam this has been a tuff year for sure congrats on another 5 to add to the total nice work getting the cable beaker with the 22-250 I love that round


----------



## glenway

Merry Christmas to you and yours, Cam. 

That's a long haul up that hill! Good trick with the rope.

Ol' Santa got his order in just in time at our place with a dose of snow over night and I see he left some packages. But, yours are hard to beat.


----------



## hassell

Congrats. on a great season so far and sharing your adventures.


----------



## C2C

Thanx for watching and giving encouragement friends ..so different than last years dismal performance ..22 250 is a great gun pokey ..and Glen I finally got the rope / sled combo down ..lol.
Caught #55 this morning and hes a thick furred puppy ..ive got 90 snares out now and keep adding a few and moving others as fresh sign shows up .
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Loved my 22-250 so much I bought a second one.


----------



## C2C

What makes Don ?

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Wow I guess he is a thick furred puppy man you’re coyotes are the best congrats on number 55


----------



## youngdon

C2C said:


> What makes Don ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


I bought a savage axis several years back in a really ugly plastic camouflage stock. I replaced the stock with a stockys classic. It shoots better now. 
I then found a Ruger #1B for a steal of a price, and given my love of #1's I had to buy it. It's a tack driver after I loosened the fore end that someone torqued so tight I had to put vise grips on a screwdriver to loosen it. I'm planning on giving the axis to my grandson. I've loaded a few hundred rounds for him so far. He's in Oregon and 17 next month. Last time he was here I took him out calling. He dropped a coyote at 150 with my 243. He'll get that one too, as soon as I find a #1 in that caliber.


----------



## glenway

That's a good grandpa, YD.

And, Cam, that last one was really puffed up.

Happy Boxing Day, too.


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> I bought a savage axis several years back in a really ugly plastic camouflage stock. I replaced the stock with a stockys classic. It shoots better now.
> I then found a Ruger #1B for a steal of a price, and given my love of #1's I had to buy it. It's a tack driver after I loosened the fore end that someone torqued so tight I had to put vise grips on a screwdriver to loosen it. I'm planning on giving the axis to my grandson. I've loaded a few hundred rounds for him so far. He's in Oregon and 17 next month. Last time he was here I took him out calling. He dropped a coyote at 150 with my 243. He'll get that one too, as soon as I find a #1 in that caliber.


Like glen says you are a "great " grandpa ..My guns are now all lefty to suit me and my weakness and usually that would be a problem with gifting ..not here 3 of my grandsons shoot left so I may have to scatter the sunshine ..lol

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Another storm system coming thru this morning and some snow possible..lets hope the temp is cold enough that we dont get a shower again and freeze the locks first...will report tonite.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Thanks for the compliments Glen and Cam. 
I sort of have the same condition Cam, mine is limited to shooting long guns and pool. Oh! I scratch my right elbow lefty too ! !
I've always shot right handed bolt guns because growing up left handed rifles were really scarce. And if I did find one the price tag was out of my budget when the girls were young. The #1 solves the right / left handed issue. I'm up to six now with a .204 1V, 22-250 1B, a 6mm REM1V, a .308Win 1A, and two 30-06's. One of the 06's is the Manlicher stocked 20" barreled version the other a 1B 
I'd like to have a 243 and thought about a 375H&H but the latter may be overkill at this point in life as I doubt Africa is on the horizon.


----------



## C2C

YD mine are Savage 93 17 hmr , Remmy 870 12 ga.,Remmy 760 270 pump, Tikka T3 22 250, Tikka T3 300WM... and if I decide to buy another gun with coyote proceeds it will be either T3 270wsm or T3 6.5 creedmore..LH of course ..lol.
Not much to say about the snares ,blanked today with 3 duck unders and 2 brushed past ....im trying something different with duck unders..i find chin up stocks seem to promote refusals so have gone to lowering them about an inch or so ..see if it helps. Also set a few more snares at each bait as well as 4 behind the house in creek bottom . Set up a fence at one site where the coyotes survey the bait from a big snow drift overlooking the bait , didnt put up a snare ,will see if they went thru the opening. 
Had a go at the friendly neighborhood badger today , little sucker is busy stealing bait and burying it back in a new hole ..caught him trying to fill up behind him and gave him 3 shots from the 17 ..hope it cancelled his work permit. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Funny how us left handers have to pay more for guns built for us I only own one left hand gun an old side lock muzzleloader and a paid over a $100 more for it than a right hand gun


----------



## youngdon

I hear you Pokey, I bought a browning BPS a few years back. The bottom eject was nice, but it had a camo synthetic stock on it that got sticky. I sold it. I’m not bothered by the right side ejection on my AR-15’s or 10 or anything else for that matter. But I’ve heard of guys getting hit in the face lol. That’ll throw off a second shot !


----------



## glenway

The learning never stops. Careful, Cam. All this wisdom you've gained could be spelling "expert" - even if you don't like the tag.


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> The learning never stops. Careful, Cam. All this wisdom you've gained could be spelling "expert" - even if you don't like the tag.


Well if you arent learning then you arent thinking or working at accomplishing something ...but if you can enjoy the process it is so much more satisfying. Expert? No, but I sure have leaned a bunch in the last 4 years ..Coyotes are the ultimate survivors ànd to beat one on his own turf so satisfying ..When I catch one these days I try and follow some of his tracks leading up to his demise ,some are on a mission and some are merely mindless wandering ,evrry one is different ..they are individualsfor sure . Ive got an opponent at one bait that likes to folllow my tracks now ,going from set to set . He parallels the trail hes supposed to be on and went past 5 snares yesterday. I didnt take time yesterday but tomorrow hes gonna run into a snare I set on my own back trail ,see how he reacts to that ..my new river aet has me a little baffled ... there was no activity other than birds the first check 2 days in ,day 4 bait completely gone and 3 dogs in camera . Day 6 just birds and day 8 as well ....lots of bait but no catches..man I need a snow chalkboard to see if they are even around ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Well said Cam, brings back memories on what you're doing. Maybe they're watching you at the river set and have a den nearby.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Well said Cam, brings back memories on what you're doing. Maybe they're watching you at the river set and have a den nearby.


Good thought Rick , there are times when I feel I am being watched ,im sure weve all had that feeling....enough history in these hills that it is very possible . I drive thru a flat hilltop which is virtually covered with old teepee rings and I constantly matvel at what must have taken place here all those years ago ..will try and remember to get some photos on next check

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Very interesting! I’m looking forward to those pics.


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> YD mine are Savage 93 17 hmr , Remmy 870 12 ga.,Remmy 760 270 pump, Tikka T3 22 250, Tikka T3 300WM... and if I decide to buy another gun with coyote proceeds it will be either T3 270wsm or T3 6.5 creedmore..LH of course ..lol.
> Not much to say about the snares ,blanked today with 3 duck unders and 2 brushed past ....im trying something different with duck unders..i find chin up stocks seem to promote refusals so have gone to lowering them about an inch or so ..see if it helps. Also set a few more snares at each bait as well as 4 behind the house in creek bottom . Set up a fence at one site where the coyotes survey the bait from a big snow drift overlooking the bait , didnt put up a snare ,will see if they went thru the opening.
> Had a go at the friendly neighborhood badger today , little sucker is busy stealing bait and burying it back in a new hole ..caught him trying to fill up behind him and gave him 3 shots from the 17 ..hope it cancelled his work permit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


 Hmmm! I have a new T3 270 wsm sitting in the safe, sorry rh..


----------



## C2C

Have my own T3 270 wsm story Rick..a friend whos hoots left but has all RH guns bought a slightly and I mean slightly used LH 270wsm with VX III 3-9 sxope for $750..I offered 850 sight unseen in case he didnt want to keep it ..he said probably ..that was a year ago and Ive given little hints a couple times about how my gun was . 2 montha ago I ask again and he says he sold it !! Says couldnt sell to me cause l knew what he paid and he couldnt make any money ,took scope off and sold for 750 .. hell id have given 850 for that !! New one is about 1400 , and this one had less than a box down the pipe ..I may never speak to him again .

Enough about me , happiness is a dog tied to a tree x 3..























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats. on another great day. I use the word friend carefully, have had a few experiences like yours in the past, one only a couple months ago, the free tractor work will be greatly reduced. Ya the T3 has 0 down the pipe, had people phoning for 2 weeks after I had won it, last offer was $ 1100.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Congrats. on another great day. I use the word friend carefully, have had a few experiences like yours in the past, one only a couple months ago, the free tractor work will be greatly reduced. Ya the T3 has 0 down the pipe, had people phoning for 2 weeks after I had won it, last offer was $ 1100.


Lol.. ya friend is a relative term ..in this case hes married to my cousin but thats really not my fault...

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

C2C said:


> YD mine are Savage 93 17 hmr , Remmy 870 12 ga.,Remmy 760 270 pump, Tikka T3 22 250, Tikka T3 300WM... and if I decide to buy another gun with coyote proceeds it will be either T3 270wsm or T3 6.5 creedmore..LH of course ..lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


That's a nice list Cam. I assume you really like the Tikkas ? I know several who own more than one but I've never had the opportunity to shoot one.


----------



## C2C

Love em YD , poor mans Sako ..first time I ever handled one was when I was guiding for whitetails 10 years ago ..a client had wounded a buck and we let him lay for a couple hrs ..-38 ° and a foot of snow . We walked in to track him and found where he bedded a dozen times in a thick stand of pines . He wasnt dead and we jumped him and he got out to a cutline and took off . By the time we got out and could see him he was 200 yds out and stoppd broadside ..I looked at my client and there he stood with fogged up glasses ..Shoot him Cam he said as he handed me his T3 300 wm ...Im not shooting your deer I told him.Well then hes gonna get away ,was his answer . I took the rifle and thru it to my shoulder off hand ,touched the trigger and folded the deer . Told him I gotta get one of these ..yup, I was in love ..lol. Id never shot it before and it fit like a glove ,I like the detachable mag , great trigger and lightweight... used my tip.money after the season was over and got a 300wm for myself , followe soon after by a 22 250 when I shot out the barrel on my Browning . 22 250 is pictured









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

That's a great story. Had it not been for his poor shot or glasses fogging up you might have never known the fit and beauty of that fine rifle. 
My story with #1's is a bit different. My friend had one in 243. We were hunting Coues deer in southern Arizona. He fell and hurt himself. He asked me to carry his gun back to camp. After shouldering it and working the action a few times I made him two promises, one, is that I would someday own a #1 the second one was that if he couldn't make it back to camp I'd see to it that his wife knew he said I could have that 243.

I still remind him of that day and he still has the gun, and we still laugh about that trip.


----------



## glenway

Some good stories and some very fine 'yotes.

Hoping to get after them now that we've finished with deer season. Bullwinkle took the "wrong doe" yesterday ( a buck fawn, dangit) and the coyotes were howling before we finished field dressing the deer.


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> That's a great story. Had it not been for his poor shot or glasses fogging up you might have never known the fit and beauty of that fine rifle.
> My story with #1's is a bit different. My friend had one in 243. We were hunting Coues deer in southern Arizona. He fell and hurt himself. He asked me to carry his gun back to camp. After shouldering it and working the action a few times I made him two promises, one, is that I would someday own a #1 the second one was that if he couldn't make it back to camp I'd see to it that his wife knew he said I could have that 243.
> 
> I still remind him of that day and he still has the gun, and we still laugh about that trip.


Hahaha...ya I understand .. a few folks have asked me , arent you afraid of getting hurt and dieing out in the middle of nowhere when out snaring or hunting all alone ? My answer is that my only fear is the Ravens will peck my eyes out should I fall face up ... I can think of no better go place to pass when its my time

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> Some good stories and some very fine 'yotes.
> 
> Hoping to get after them now that we've finished with deer season. Bullwinkle took the "wrong doe" yesterday ( a buck fawn, dangit) and the coyotes were howling before we finished field dressing the deer.


Thanx Glen ,most are real nice and Im torn over who to sell to..a couple different fur buyers around or I could go to FHA ..if auction was a little more settled Id go there but lots of uncertainty there ..gosh I wish we still had NAFA.. Good luck on your dogs ,guts are a great bait .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> Hahaha...ya I understand .. a few folks have asked me , arent you afraid of getting hurt and dieing out in the middle of nowhere when out snaring or hunting all alone ? My answer is that my only fear is the Ravens will peck my eyes out should I fall face up ... I can think of no better go place to pass when its my time
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


 Ha !! That same thought rattled through the noggin on the weekend, up north trapping it was only me, and critters, no such thing as having cell coverage, only had snowshoe coverage.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

3 more fine looking coyotes congrats cam


----------



## C2C

Snowshoe coverage..LOL..so true ..
Red.letter day today ...got 2 making it 60 since Dec 1 .. never yhought that woud happen after last year . I picked up 14 hides today as well , skinner was worried because one hide had slipped and was.losing hair...dont know what happened vause cause he skinned it the same day it was caught ..my old skinner looked at it and said he has seen that before , even on a coyote he just shot...said he had one he didnt even bring home because of it..maybe was coming down with Mange ? Any way I told him it was no big deal and tried to put his mind at ease ,he offered to give me $100 off on skinning charges cause he felt guilty ..hes a good boy and I didnt want him to feel that way ...checking again tomorrow in the spot i set up on the drift .. the dogs had been looking at my mini bait from on top the drift and had quite a trail ... so I set up a " fence " and left an opening where trail is but didnt set a snare ..last check they were using the opening so I set a snare in it ..be interesting to see what happens






























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Way to go.


----------



## C2C

Forgot to include the pic of the indian rings,not real clear I will try and get a better pic when snow is gone ...gotta be a dozen here at least . Can only imagine the stories they could tell. Been there ao long that time and dirt have covered much of the rock. Encampment sits atop river bank about 150 yds from the water.









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Interesting... some type of Hogan ah. Can you tell if there's a opening in the circles facing east.


----------



## C2C

azpredatorhunter said:


> Interesting... some type of Hogan ah. Can you tell if there's a opening in the circles facing east.


Yes a definite eastern opening

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Checked southline and despite a.million tracks.no catches ...one did dog door me and went under ,left snare up and parallel to the ground. So we went calling to try and get my oldest daughter a coyote with a rifle ..walked a.mile.away from the road and had this guy and another come in to the puppy whine ..came in so fast that she couldnt get on him .He just plain wouldnt stop despite me barking and whistling. He veered around the hill out of sight and then caught our wind so she told me to shoot ..ok ,.twist my arm ..









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats on number 61 my 15 year old nephew asked about calling coyotes 2 days ago I’m going to try and get him out calling soon he is really getting into hunting and I want to keep him interested


----------



## hassell

Way to go, looks like winter there.


----------



## C2C

In spots Rick ,this is up on Milk River Ridge qhere we have summer pasture ...still.heavy drifts and no access except to walk which is great ,keeps most guys out

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Keeping people out is the best part, do you have those speed goats around that part.


----------



## C2C

A few Rick ,but not like 20.years ago ..too many coyotes but Im working on that.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Great picture with your daughter, Cam. Well, you did get her a coyote, as planned. Way to keep that reputation with her at your side.

Question: Inside the Indian rings, are there typically arrowheads or other treasures hidden within?


----------



## C2C

You know Glen Im not sure ..the arrow heads we found are at an encampment but are scattered..these rings are almost buried ,but therr are a few mounds of rocks scattered thru out the area that may hold stored items ..i found a real good hammer head out in a field 15 years ago and weve found a few smaller horse hobbles..ill take some pics and include later today .This stuff really interests me and I often spend more time looking at the ground out there than looking for game ..lol

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

To finish my last post heres pics of hammerhead amd hobble
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Cool.


----------



## C2C

Weird check today , a nice day so Deb went with me on hiline check ...had a nice dog at first site ,rebaited with fresh scraps and set a couple more snares ...nothing at second site but we fed the eagles and reset a.couple the deer had knocked down ..on to the new river spot and heres where it gets weird . 
Deb and I walk to site and are greeted by a blood bath..and I mean blood bath . A.half dozen spot garbage can size 30 ft apart starting at top of the hill and directly thru the bait !! Im spooked and start checking my 8 snares to see what Ive caught and murdered ..nothing in first 7 ,then I see a dead mule deer doe lying on the hill with a broken back leg ..a coyote is in snare 8. A big relief comes over me knowing Im not responsible..I remove the dead coyote ,set 2 new snares and tie the doe to a tree with a cable .. I get back to the truck and phone the Game Warden ..I have a couple roadkilled deer in my site for bait and have permission to do so . What I dont need is someone to blunder into my spot ,see a dead doe and report me for killing deer for bait . Warden says no problem , we are on good terms and he trusts me ..he will.make a note that it has been reported and deer was.likely in an accident with a car to get broken leg . I have a chain and lock on the gate so no one else has access , so that is what likely happened ...dogs didnt kill her or they would have eaten her ,they will tonite which is why I tied her to a tree so warden could see her if he wanted to..its an extra 100 ft to river bottom and nobody needs that climb 
. So theres my day ..2 totally different colored coyotes ..check again tomorrow.























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats on 2 more good looking coyotes


----------



## hassell

Right on again.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice ????????


----------



## C2C

Good.check today, a fox here at home ,no more pheasants for him..lol.
On to the yhe hiline and I had 2 grandsons and my son on law with me ..got there and went to take stuff out of the truck and found I had forgotten to bring the sled ..
Picked up a.nice coyote here , the same setup that has taken 3 others already.
Rebait and on we go.
Near second site the eaglss and ravens have totally cleaned up the carcass pile.
So that part is working ,add another and they are happy again .
Caught another nice coyote at this site too in a snare I set 2 weeks ago where a coyote came down an obscure trail that had one set of tracks on it at the time ...good clean kill and simple remake .This set is in the wide open and I believe if I hadnt been feeding the birds elsewhere they would have got him .. nothing at new spot in river which is surprising as I was sure they would be all over that dead doe .
Took dogs to skinner and he is gonna trade a skin job on one coyote for the fox ..makes us both happy..see what tomorrow brings 























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Nice looking fur on those dogs, doesn't look very cold there.


----------



## C2C

No its warmed up Rick ,good for stock and people..not great for snaring

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Forgot to mention my grandson Dusty got his first porcupine, makes the ranchers happy ..









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Congrats to Dusty ! ! That smile speaks volumes.

Congrats on your catches too Cam. Stop denying the Master title. Problems arise, you find a solution.


----------



## hassell

Congrats. Dusty, maybe if you talk nice to Skip he'll make a cool hat out of porky to show your friends !!


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats dusty on your first quill pig and congrats cam on your catch also


----------



## C2C

Quick check today brought nothing in snares but did pick up a small female in the foot hold ,i figure of I catch another 7 at this spot I might cover the cost of the bait ..lol

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Ya no kidding, congrats..


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats on another one I think you need more bait at that set


----------



## glenway

Yeah, a porcupine hat would be cool but his friends would probably poke fun at him. (Of course, he could sure poke back.)

Dusty! What a great name. Even better than Dustin. And, now he's dusted a bark eatin' tree killer.

A good looking youngster to follow in grandpa's footsteps - literally and figuratively.

Thanks for the great photos, Cam.


----------



## C2C

Haha Glen , this little boy is a genius and an artist .In 1st grade and loves school, the outdoors and art . His dad is married to my youngest daughter Kennedy and is an electrician but grew up up at the base of the Rocky mountains 50 miles west of us literally on the back of a horse ..yup hes a cowboy at heart ..Their 3 sons are Walker, Dusty ans Duke ..hows that for a bunch of little cowboys ..lol.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Pokey I cant afford another bait pile like this one ..lol

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Almost struck out today ,nothing at the hiline sites ....4 snares knocked down by coyotes ,2 refusals and 2 jumped over ,getting smart . A brief rain shower had everything soaked so I tapped all snares and knocked water off ,hope they dont freeze up .
My newest spot close to home here had 9 snares , 2 were.untouched ,6 were knocked down and one held this big raccoon ..sad news tho,I found 2 big sets of tame dog tracks between snares so I pulled my snares and abandoned the site ...Indian reserve is right across the river and even tho they may be feral dogs ,they could also belong to someone and I dont want to catch one ....Id bet those knocked down snares were dogs coming thru to the fresh bait,deer is half eaten ...oh well ,left the support wires on trees bent down out of the way and use them next year before river ices over and dogs come back .
Got a present from my pharmacist brother, he says this stuff will keep locks from freezing yet is odorless. 
I fed the eagles again on the hiline ,2.carcasses this time and out up a trail cam on them .should have some good pics in a couple days
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

I used that when I was trapping, mixed it in with my liquid bait scent, made a big difference dispensing the scent in cold weather.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Never a dull moment on the line one trash panda is better than the skunk


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> I used that when I was trapping, mixed it in with my liquid bait scent, made a big difference dispensing the scent in cold weather.


Did you ever use it to keep traps or snare.locks from freezing ?

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

No I never, I would try it though, if at a site with say 6 or 8 snares, do a few with it and see if they react to it.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> No I never, I would try it though, if at a site with say 6 or 8 snares, do a few with it and see if they react to it.


I dipped one in the glycol and put in deep freeze for 12.hrs and it was still.liquid ...i think ill get a small spray bottle to dispense it .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

I had a bunch of jobs to do today so put off checking my south line ...doctored a cow , hauled a couple.loads of big square bales to make a wind fence for the new calving pen and all the other daily chores..330 rolled around and I was spent but aomething tols me to go check so I did and darn good thing I did ..I took a big ripe beaver to drop off for bait ,opened her up fornscent and drug her thru 5 diffeent sets and left at the bait pile .
Checked the 3 far snares and on last one I could see some of the brush was disturbed and chewed ,but no catch in sight ...got a lump in my throat and thought here we go ,got a chewout ...but nope ,the other aide of the Bush a big male was laying dead on his back...prime eagle target ..glad I found him first. I may have made a mistake but I reset close to where the eagle got the dog a month ago ,however there is a bit more brush for cover ..think it looks pretty good so included a picture .
Checked the rest of the snares and had the pretty female half way up the hill on the way back to the truck ,real freshlycaught she was still warmed, loaded her onto the sled and strung out 150 ft of rope to the truck and pulled em up ...a very productive day . Will check the hiline ,tomorrow.






























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruger

That is some great looking fur!!!


----------



## hassell

I agree, well done.


----------



## glenway

Hard to imagine hiding anything from eagle eyes above, but you're getting it done.


----------



## C2C

Thanx Guys, sure wish NAFA was still here ,some hi priced ones in a couple cases but take what we get ..my only consolation is my fur buyer likes that same color that the auctiin did ..will know in 10 days .
Glen I know it isnt possible to hide from them just do my best to do frequent checks and set in some cover or where entanglement at least makes them appear still alive ....feeding the birds at the other spot has been my salvation there ...so far 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats on 2 more great looking coyotes


----------



## C2C

Had a decent check today , another fox and a great coyote ..new snare on the hillside paid off with the coyote ..I was afraid of an eagle funding it but he pulled into the small brush patch and wasnt real obvious ..cleaned 45 furs up to get ready to sell..heres 5 of my favorites as well as a pic of the coyote catch site ..the eagle feeding site ? Well 6980 pics in 48 hrs say the birds are using it heavy





































Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Awesome I do say.


----------



## Ruger

Dang!!! I wish that the coyotes around here look that great!!!! I hope that they'll bring you good $$$


----------



## C2C

Ive been waffling on whether or not to send fur to FHA or just sell local ..yalled to half dozen other guys and all are different .sooo,I had a buddy come look at my stuff and he picked out 4 good, 4 ave, and 4 of lesser qualott and they are gonna go to auction..I will offer the reat to a buyer and if I dont like his number I will ship them to next auction. I know the prices are down from NAFA days but Im not gonna give em away
.I wish the receiving date was after the buyers visit but its not .
Went to check the site where i drug the beaver thru and found my friendly badger had stolen it and pulled down his hole !! 6 ft of twine string still sticking out so I tried to pull it out and he pulled back ..I lost that tug of war .. no catches today .Will take a pic of my auction offering and ssnd them tomorrow..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats on the fox and coyote and good luck with the fur sales


----------



## youngdon

Good luck on getting a good price, those are some beautiful hides.


----------



## glenway

Fierce competition defined above. They all have distinct, innate advantages over you, Cam, but your adaptations are better.


----------



## C2C

Thx for the support guys ..ive lost some sleep over this decision to send some to auction but a dozen at auction will give me an idea of what to do next year...Adapting is getting to be a way of life these days Glen..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

I picked out 14 and sent them to auction today ,6 good 4 medium 4 lesser dogs ..be interesting to see where price goes ..local buyer is paying about $100 ave ..









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

The wall of pride, well done sir.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Looking good


----------



## C2C

Todays catch is a mixed bag ..makes 10 different species to end up in snares so far this year ..thank heavens for breakaways that opened and released the non desirable 
I set a few more snares today on fresh tracks ..heres a set way out from the bait ..Since coyotes dont seem to be hungry I will target travel routes ..i did catch something else..remember when I said I drug beaver carcass under snares to the bait pile ? Note to self ..it works but lift bait over snare so coyote doesnt dog door it when they follow it into the bait pile ..I saw where the coyote followed the trail and went under the snare to the bait pile ,his head must have been down the whole way .. when he left he took a chunk of backbone with him 
.at least til it got caught in a snare ..






























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Always reconstructing the crime scenes. I think you could have made a good detective, Cam.


----------



## C2C

Well Ive arrested a few coyotes ..lol.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Adaptive Glen says ...well the coyotes are sure making me work for #70
.been dogless now for.6 days after such a great run .I knew it was gonna happen ,just not ready for such an extreme drop. Still coyotes around just too warm and now no snow ...add to that the drop in contestants and it spells dry spell..lol..
So on to the adaptive part .Dogs have virtually no interest in the bait sites ,Im mostly feeding the birds but hoping a coyote will get careless and wander thru . The last 8 I have caught have been on trail sets anywhere from 50 to 250.yds from the bait . They stay close but not too close ...so I have to go out after them .
Walker my grandson came with me today and we set 3 more snares about 400 yds downwind of my east bait ..see pic. This one is on a steep side hill full of tracks ,anither trail parallels it 10 ft up so it got a snare too about 20 ft away so both spots dont get messed when we catch one. Pretty steep too ,bottom one has quite a drop to the river ,will be spectacular with a coyote pendulum..lol. 
Walker made a special find ,a bison skull with one horn a treasure for a 9 year old .
I used a couple different attractants today as well ...first a skunk was added to one site cause a friend says it will attract coyotes ..second is a 5 gallon bucket of my own concoction, about the most nasty smellling crap Ive ever endured ..2 years ago I out 7 calf afterbirths in a plastic bucket to age for scent....and forgot about it .. last fall I remembered placing it down in the valley away from the house and when I recovered it ,the bucket was tipped over and covered with muddy raccoon and coyote prints ,lid was still on and it hadnt spilled .Im hear to tell you it is nasty so it should work like a charm ..lol.. dumped it at 2 spots and Im betting it kills the grass ..will see what happens .
.

.






























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Walker will always remember the great times with his grandpa and all the excitement of the detective work. Do they still have "Show and Tell" in the schools? He'd be the star of the show with that bone head.

Your snow on the ground is about the same as ours in mid-Michigan now. Hope you get some weather for the sake of your efforts.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Keep at it cam it will turn around for you as long as the fur doesn’t start getting rubbed


----------



## hassell

Great find, bucket of gold for trapping.


----------



## youngdon

Congrats to Walker on his find and for not puking all over Grandpa when he caught a whiff of the bucket. You should have saved some for a COVID test.


----------



## C2C

Uh,no thx Don ...lol.. didnt check today but did set a couple traps and snares ..dumped a roadkill in a spot known to hold dogs but I didnt set due to hi population of deer ..well 2 days later said deer is gone ,so today a roadkill went back in same spot with a couple traps placed ..alao a couple snares close by where no deer sign that a dog may circle thru ..may only catch a skunk but will find out soon









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Sounds like a great plan


----------



## C2C

Well qith warm weather and a dry apell for last week I decided to lift snares for a week and them rebait and reset when weather gets colder ..supposed to do that in about a week .mwanwhile I caught #70 today ..beauty white female. May even get her tanned and keep her and yes pokey it was at the skunk bait 









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Nice one congrats with all the free time you have now that you lifted your snares I think you need to get to calling breeding season is close and I’ll bet you could sweet talk one in with that howler I sent you


----------



## glenway

One of the lightest colors yet. Beautiful.


----------



## hassell

Beauty for sure, back to winter temps. next week, sorry about the wind.


----------



## C2C

pokeyjeeper said:


> Nice one congrats with all the free time you have now that you lifted your snares I think you need to get to calling breeding season is close and I'll bet you could sweet talk one in with that howler I sent you


Read my mind pokey ..gotta stop the Wind but Rick says he has the under control ...

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Beauty for sure, back to winter temps. next week, sorry about the wind.


What would Alberta be without wind ...lets hope you and the weatherman are right 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Yep, men. Polar vortex pushing down. We've had it easy. So far.


----------



## C2C

Im looking forward to the change Glen, supposeed to be +1 for a couple days then get cold -7 as a hi for at least a week with periods of snow . I will get snares back in place probably this Sunday cause dogs are gonna move before the big change ..love my catch ,hate to part with em ..Im gonna pick out a few more to send to first sale then offer rest to a buyer..if he doesnt anty up they will go to the second sale ...I think ..lol..
If NAFA was still here it would be easy ..









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

A pic. of beauty.


----------



## glenway

Yes, Rick, and one which represents determination and expanding expertise.


----------



## C2C

Thanx guys , youre roo too kind..im just doing what I love. Talked with a bunch of trappers and they are split on what / where to sell ..some are totally auction ,others private and guys like me splitting them up..general concensus is first sale may be short on buyers because of Covid travel restriction ,however theres ,also a shortage of good fur so that should help . Auction is conducted in US funds whuch is always a bonus . 
So I picked out 6 dogs to add to the 14 I have already sent, last receiving day is Saturday ,will drop off today amidst this horrific windstorm ,120 kph +..Ill pick up some supplies for the farm ,salt ,ear tags ,etc as well as another tub of beef scraps for bait .
Tomorrow will be spent working cattle prepping for calving and likely reset on Saturday as temps drop for weather change ..it worked last year and I caught 12 more .... 
.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Sounds like a great plan


----------



## murphyranch

.









Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

murphyranch said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


LOL....Thanx Murphy..have heard from you for awhile ,hope all is well on the ranch ..about ready to start calving heifers here . Cutting them out of 3 year olds today and bringing up near near the house..due date is Feb 15 but I want em close early.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

C2C said:


> LOL....Thanx Murphy..have heard from you for awhile ,hope all is well on the ranch ..about ready to start calving heifers here . Cutting them out of 3 year olds today and bringing up near near the house..due date is Feb 15 but I want em close early.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


I wish you would've kept this wind with you up north. It's not blowing near as bad as it was at your place but gusting to 48 mph according to The mesonet. Combine that with low humidity and knee high dry grass it tends to make me check the horizons for smoke.
We had some late fall calves-October 15th-December 15th born that we finished working today and our first calf heifers started last week. Batting 10 out of 11 on them. The calf I lost is a mystery. She had it on her own. It was up sucking and moving around when I fed and graveyard dead that evening. I guess God needed some veal! Got 114 left. Stay safe. Gotta go. I just saw a couple of buckets and an empty cooler go blowing across the driveway.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Wind is an understatement ..topped out locally at 137kph.. in real numbers I think thats about 80? Wind and dry is a bad combination , smoker thru out his butt abiut 10 years ago on the hiway on a hi wind day and the fire didnt get stopped until 21 miles of tall native pasture had been burned . We lost 3/4 section of good range grass and abut 2 miles of fence as it went corner to corner .. like you fire scares me .
Tough break with the calf , stepped on perhaps ? Always hurts to lose one but Im afraid if you have livestock you are eventually gonna have dead stock too.
After the inch of snow yesterday I figured Id go reset my south bait today while I had fresh tracks ..glad I did ,i found 6 new spots and set on fresh sign .Dogs had been into the bait as well and had been past 4 snares so merely dropped them back down ...near as.I could tell from direction tracks came in there were at least 5 dogs ...they had followed every where i drug the beaver ..lesson learned , chinup sticks went on those snares ...
Will take all day for hiline tomorrow so hoping for an early start ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

So after starting the south line up yesterday ,,I heade to hiline today while I still had a bit of.snow left to show sign .Good thing I did ,I was pleased to see lots of new tracks at the west bait and I moved about 8 snares to new locations and set on sign ..bait and bones were scattered everywhere.... even found a track that I think is a bobcat ,wouldnt that be a bonus . Over half the spots were snares were had fresh tracks thru them .
On to the east spot ,lots of sign there too and intersting to see that tracks were in many locations that previously had none all season ,telling me these dogs are new to the area and are checking it all out .Big tracks as well ,makes me think maybe Ive got a bunch of deer killers ,all the local deer are scattered and real spooky now. 
Took me 8 hrs to reset both spots and Im looking forward to checking again on Sunday ..feels like starting the season all over again . Finished off with setting a gopher trap in a tin can to try and find out what the rodents are ..be a looong 2 day wait to check ...lol.
.









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

That's an interesting pile HA !! Back in the day they liked the legs skinned out, toes included, the taxi's bought them. Some weren't so good as using mostly leg holds, the coni's helped.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

And now the wait for Christmas morning to get here hope you have a record check on Sunday and a bobcat would be great to get


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> That's an interesting pile HA !! Back in the day they liked the legs skinned out, toes included, the taxi's bought them. Some weren't so good as using mostly leg holds, the coni's helped.


Funny you should say that Rick , I posted a pic on an Iowa forum and a guy said there is more and better fur in the legs of these than they have on their entire coyotes ...lol

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

pokeyjeeper said:


> And now the wait for Christmas morning to get here hope you have a record check on Sunday and a bobcat would be great to get


Its double duty day today John, Christmas day and our anniversary..39 years and counting ...blessed to be married to a very apecial lady .A bobcat would be quite a thrill .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Well not the grand re entry I was hoping for ..no catches,but did have a dog set off a snare again with a bone he stole from the bait pile ,strung it out to its full 10 ft then struggled and pulled bait free ..im guessing he will be back ..lol.
Dogs have gone back to circling the bait pile and sneaking in on unsnared trails .. maybe next time .
Checking hiline today and will report later.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Mouse mystery continues ...in and out of the can steady but not heavy enough to set off the trap ...did enjoy the bbq chicken I left for bait . Lol. 
Caught another fox and west bait and had a dozen snares knocked down by deer at east one ..I will wait til Wednesday to check it next .
The weather is still warm and windy ,supposed to change mid week










Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Good looking fox congrats hopefully the weather will get better and your catch rate goes up


----------



## murphyranch

Stay after them. I'm having a cold beer with my pet beaver. I'll ask him if he has any advice for you.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Got some advice for that beaver: Better get to a dermatologist pretty soon, cuz that cheap beer buzz won't last long.

Nice red color on that fox.


----------



## C2C

Didn't know you had a pet beaver Murphy ,what else you not been telling us ..lol

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

No catch today in the 6 snares i have close to home..check the west line tomorrow after a 3 day soak..a skiff of snow over night but 2 in on the hiline ..
raccoon tracks all over the place so spent an hr setting a few snares and a coni 330..Went ice fishing and caught a nice whitefish so after cleaning it I took the head and guts and set a 220 in a wood box for a raccoon as well ...the one set of tracks is huge so hope I catch him .






























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Looks good.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Very nice looking sets hopefully that bandit comes through


----------



## C2C

A good day today, checked the west set and picked up 3 !! What a surprise,I was thinking maybe 1 but not 3 ,and still others had attenddd the site cause 2 of these had been snowed on .Guess maybe the 3 day soak is the way to go ..what's worse than a coyote going under your snare ? 2 of em!! Yup both crawled under so a chunk of rosebush was placed under it to try and deter it . Lol..I remembered a secret weapon I had in the quonset and boy does it smell !! 
I kept 3 sets of deer guts in a barrel last November and it wreaks ,so the first bucket went to this site..
No raccoons today but a Booner porky is as good ...checking hiline tomorrow .
Also picked up the dog i caught last monday ,nice and white .





































Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Well done sir.


----------



## youngdon

That porky is huge. Nice work !


----------



## pokeyjeeper

We congrats on your catch like don said that quill pig is huge wonder how many trees he’s ate in his lifetime


----------



## C2C

Well boys, today was one of a kind ...too.much to write so will simplify..I ,caught 5 different species .
6 coyotes ( 1 with bad mange )
A.badger 
Anothrr big porky
A large raccoon 
And a.mouse at my dead pile ..
Many tracks at both sites on the hiline ,a few jump thrus and duck unders and worse yet my first chewout of the year ...if its any consolation I dont think I would have held him if had been there 10 mins after he was caught ,,just felt the sanre sat down and chewed out ..no fight or disturbance. 
A buddy wants a big raccoon to get tanned so this one should fill the bill ..
Another friend needs a badger skull so I brought that for him .
Hides are going fast so next week it will be quits ..older dogs are still good but pups showing signs of wear with the warm weather ..
.





































Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

C2C said:


> Well boys, today was one of a kind ...too.much to write so will simplify..I ,caught 5 different species .
> 6 coyotes ( 1 with bad mange )
> A.badger
> Anothrr big porky
> A large raccoon
> And a.mouse at my dead pile ..
> Many tracks at both sites on the hiline ,a few jump thrus and duck unders and worse yet my first chewout of the year ...if its any consolation I dont think I would have held him if had been there 10 mins after he was caught ,,just felt the sanre sat down and chewed out ..no fight or disturbance.
> A buddy wants a big raccoon to get tanned so this one should fill the bill ..
> Another friend needs a badger skull so I brought that for him .
> Hides are going fast so next week it will be quits ..older dogs are still good but pups showing signs of wear with the warm weather ..
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


A cornucopia of furbearers. Have you heard any prices yet on the mouse? Is it prime?

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

murphyranch said:


> A cornucopia of furbearers. Have you heard any prices yet on the mouse? Is it prime?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


No prices yet..doesnt matter,Im ,getting a full mount ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats on a great check our coyotes here are showing rub already from the pictures I’ve seen on Facebook keep after it as fur season looks to be coming to an end soon


----------



## C2C

Yes pokey , same here ..lucky to get thru next week .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Half dozen snares knocked down in west bait today .. wind on a couple but muddy dog tracks under the others ...and one held dog #80 !!









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

C2C said:


> Half dozen snares knocked down in west bait today .. wind on a couple but muddy dog tracks under the others ...and one held dog #80 !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Looks like another good one. Stay after them

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Sold some fur last night ,ave $110 with best dog at 150...little leery of sending all tonauction and think I did alright ,cash in hand ,no commision. 
Caught another nice white dog today as well as 2 more foxes .Too bad foxes are worth so little ..luckily my old skinner is buying them from me for $20
Fur still looks good and I even saw 4 coyotes as I was driving today ,cold snap has them on their feet even with a lack of snow.. was going tonquit promptly on the first of Feb , but may stretch another week out if cows are ok ..









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

In the scheme of things, it's a relatively short season for good fur. Bet it doesn't seem like it sometimes, Cam. Prices seem good even though the line of buyers has changed. Another very good season.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats on your catch it’s sad that foxes pay so little I remember getting $50 for fox not skinned but times have changed


----------



## hassell

Great average price, well deserved.


----------



## C2C

Further hinted border closures make me glad I sold to the private guy ..never know if buyers qill be able to attend sale or if there will even be one ..
Buyer tols me he has an order for 50,000 coyote to go to Italy and he is only 20,000 into it with season about over ..
Reason ? Poor catch rates for moat trappers and the escalation of mange and shoulser mites in some areas ,mainly Saskatchewan...some guys throwing away any where from 40 - 60 % of their catch , thats devastating ..very lucky here ,have only had 4 mange out of 81 so far .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Ya getting these big temp. swings this year (worse) and last year helps spread all these problems, 40 years ago winter would set in by Oct. 1st and be consistent through to May in the North country. eg.- pine beetle needs min. 30 days at - 30 C to be killed and not be able to spread, doesn't happen anymore. It effects all agriculture, farming and wildlife.


----------



## C2C

So true Rick ..folks in the city love these warm dry winters and forget that we always pay for it some where sometime ..Id much rather have winter when its supposed to be winter...snow and cold in April and May isnt my favorite.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

C2C said:


> So true Rick ..folks in the city love these warm dry winters and forget that we always pay for it some where sometime ..Id much rather have winter when its supposed to be winter...snow and cold in April and May isnt my favorite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Yeah , I'm tired of 70* days. We need a good freeze to slow the infestation of Californians.


----------



## C2C

-15°C here this morning, should have kept the dogs moving last night..check after chores and report tonight .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Frosty day , a bunch of snares knocked down in and near bait site ..seems dogs got in there and strung bones and bait all over and dont quite fit thru snares as they are picking up take out , 7 down to be exact ..reset and rebaited hopefully they will be back . I did set another for em on the route they took leaving .
I caught another raccoon here near home and had a couple snares bumped ,probably porkys









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Cold and windy this morning a heavy Frost at home after chores I headed south to check the high line.... first bait site held 2 one had a bad case of mange and then this other one.... took me 83 coyotes this year before I finally got one trained to sit...lol..When i first saw him I thought he was just sitting there alive .
2nd bait site held another Fox can't believe how many of caught this year ,10 so far..
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats must be your getting the coyotes thinned out some so the fox can live good picture of the trained coyote


----------



## C2C

Never ever caught this many fox in a season pokey ,then again only caught this many coyote once too..lol..must have had a good hatch.
Ya the coyote spooked me a bit ..came around the corner and thought he was still alive!!
Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Would make a person look twice for sure. Well done.


----------



## C2C

I wont even try to relate the story cause you cant make that stuff up ...took quaf to our summer pasture this afternoon and called ..came.home with 4 ....in my 8 mile round trip I saw 27 ..yes 27 ..4 came to the call . 3 on back of bike as well









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Holy calf killer Batman. That’s a mess of them.


----------



## hassell

Wow that's a truck load running around.


----------



## C2C

Yes ,im not too worried abiut killing off my brood stock. The thing i have going for me is the fact that we border 3 large ranches with little to no access for hunting , they total 300 square miles so it is quite the hatchery ..Gonna have to shoot my gun today as a number of the hits were low, probabaly just me but then again on the run I hit em where ever I can .
Getting down to the wire, some hides showing wear...will rebait again today and possibly pull either Monday or Wednesday ans be done .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Frosty day today in the neighborhood ..took Walker with me and we got one nice one ...cleaned up some bones from the bait site to prepare for final cleanup. Will check hiline tomorrow, locked up the heifers tonight, got a couple that are getting ready ao best get them acclimating to the barn .









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Ha !! Walker definitely looks happy. Well done.


----------



## C2C

He is a happy camper for sure and loves to be outdoors ..got done checking today (-10°C) and insisted we go ice fishing for a couple hrs..and no tent !!!
We both snare better than we fish 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

That youngster is quite unique in today's place in history. Lucky for him he has just such a grandpa, too.


----------



## C2C

Thanx Glen , we have 9 little grandsons
.oldest is 11,youngest is 3 ...all of them enjoy the outdoors but Walker probably the most ...going to be alot of fun for years to come with many hunting fishing and trapping trips with them ..think Im ,gonna need a bigger truck .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Looks like you’ve been busy the last couple of days congrats


----------



## C2C

Blanked today ..possible #89 chose to duck under a snare and head on his way...kinda funny actually, I followed his tracks as he wandered around the site and shyed away from all the snares and then goes under a well hidden set ..crazy ..
Next spot had a fox weaving and bobbing all.thru it ,under AND over snares !! LOL.. picked up a bunch of bones and cleaned up the bait site so I dont have any extra to do when I pull next week ..starting to go.thru depression and withdrawal already...









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Seems kind of early though, we were just talking about how the winters have changed over the years, the early auctions were the best paying, Dec the best, Jan average. Mar. and April would pay quite well and of coarse depending on how the other trappers faired. Always a sad time pulling traps in the spring.


----------



## C2C

Know exactly what you are saying Rick .. Those 2 warm weeks last of Dec and first of Jan certainly didnt help fur and now they are all paired up and mating ..my decision to lift snares for a week cause it was slow sure paid off tho ..we had a couple snow flurries that cleaned up and washed out some of my scent from sites and since I reset ive picked up 19 more .. Warm weather has also got my wife and old Dad worried abiut a bear coming out early and ending up in a bait site ,something that has crossed my mind as well...bettrr sage than sorry and it won't hurt to leave some for seed ...
However , I only need 2 more dogs to make 90 , and somehow whether snares ,calling or a good old spot and stalk Im gonna get em before Im done .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

That is the way to keep at it and go out kicking.


----------



## glenway

Impressive nonetheless.


----------



## C2C

One more today in a foot trap ..not a money maker by any stretch









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

A little rough looking, well done though.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Did that one a favor ending a slow painful death


----------



## C2C

Was the weirdest case of mange Ive ever seen John,a decent coat of fur on belly but as you look up his sides to the top it got progressively thinner to the point of being slick on his back .
Planning on pulling snares tomorrow, but got a pile of fresh beef scraps from a neighbor that butchered a steer..these are going in a baitpile where I called those last 4 in a few days ago ..probably let Jordy sit them in evenings as he hasnt had much chance this winter ..nope just not quite ready to quit cold turkey ...oh, I did make a catch yesterday in a bait box..and wouldn't you know it ,a big set of coin tracka up to the spot after skunk was caught









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Ya the skunks have been visiting the shop and decided to spray who ever was bugging them, bears will be out cruising also.


----------



## C2C

Possibility of running into abear at my baits is a good enough reason to hang that end up...after watching that grizz run down a pair of fawn 2 years ago I know I cant out run em .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> Possibility of running into abear at my baits is a good enough reason to hang that end up...after watching that grizz run down a pair of fawn 2 years ago I know I cant out run em .
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


 If you could you would be a hit at the Olympics for sure(45mph), town folk post on the local fb about coming across bear sign all the time while out walking their critters in the parks and trails, always a fun read. BIL had a bear looking through the basement window one Christmas eve., same place as the griz. pic. I posted a couple years back.


----------



## C2C

Thats crazy Rick !!

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats on the polecat


----------



## C2C

pokeyjeeper said:


> Congrats on the polecat


Hahaha..jokes on me pokey , when I caught him I didnt have my trap seeter and rubber gloves to take him out ,there were fresh raccoons past him but bait was still in cubby ...today I went to remove him and more fresh tracks and bait is gone !! No bait with me so tomorrow some stale minnows are going back ..on to next issue ..lol
I was depressed this morning cause I was gonna pull one bait site and close it out ..got there and a couple snares knocked ,coulda been a dog ,maybe the wind ..thinking to myself I just need one more so I can finish with 90..3 snares left and lo and behold I got 1 !!! ..I walk toward him and glance over top and there is #91....20 yds farther is # 92 !!!!! 
So now here is my problem ...2 of the 3 hides is in great shape ,other is a touch rubbed cause it looks like he didn't die quick .. cold spell is coming back for another week...cows are near calving ,maybe in a week but everything is ready.... I still have 2 bait sites set ...and Im this close to 95 , maybe even 100 for a season...Do I pull those remaining snares tomorrow or leave them and check a couple more times and see what happens ....last time it turned cold I caught 8 in 3 days .

Tell you in a week if I did the right thing 









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

Supposed to get down to 13* here in Oklahoma this weekend. How cold are they saying it will get there? Why can't a man who can fool the most cunning and adaptable animal on the planet not be able to stop his Arctic air from venturing south? You really don't have to share the wealth when it comes to this.
Congrats on those 3 and your year so far. Coyotes are paired up here. Got to witness some very interesting activity the other evening from about 600 yards. A big male was escorting his lady across a wheat field followed by what may have been 4 young males. When he would stop and charge them the smaller coyotes would immediately cower down on their sides or their backs as he would stand over them with his mouth wide open and his back arched. After about 10 minutes he finally lit into 2 of them and really put the hurt on one of them which made the mistake of retreating to within reach of my 223. 
Kinda reminded me of when a litter of 9 lab pups wanted to nurse and momma made it clear it was not happening. 
Sorry for the long post but wanted to share. I'd keep at them until the cows or bears make you quit. With my luck and Murphy's law I'd pull them and then not have a calf for 2 more weeks.









Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

We are all addicted here with the season, go get them.


----------



## C2C

Thanx for the support ..Murphy thats a nice lookin dog ,temp is supposed to drop to - 14 °C for daytime and -20° C for nighttime for 5 days with maybe 4 in of snow by next Sunday..and you are right about the heifers,they could calve ,tomorrow or in a week ..as you know they have a mind of their own .
Im taking fresh bait and some crossed fingers today that there are dogs already hangin that will help out ,wish the 10 foxes I caught were coyotes..lol..
Cant help you all with the weather,its what Im been hoping for . Thanx for the compliments and hang on as this is gonna be suspenseful for me to the end .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

We should have started a pool at the start of the season


----------



## murphyranch

About to wrap the first calf heifers up.









Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats on 3 more I say shoot for 100 or the cows make you stop first you’ve had a great season hit them hard you may save a calf or two


----------



## C2C

murphyranch said:


> About to wrap the first calf heifers up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


Good job murphy,want 55 more now that you are warmed up ?

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Went south to.check the hiline today and wasnt disappointed ..caught 3 more ,2 great and one decent..also found a bunch of fresh sheds including a matched pair ..goal is in reach now I think ,95..























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> We should have started a pool at the start of the season


Don that's a good idea ,but I'll tell ya..after last years disaster I never would have dared dream that I would have a year like this ..Fur is still good ,which is a real surprise .Starting night watch on cows tonight

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Nice haul, light colored, sheds are always fun to get.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Nice day on the line congrats


----------



## C2C

Another first today , snared 3 raccoons ..one was a real.big one ...also got dog #96 ,mangy but glad to get rid of the diseased fella..Deb spotted him on the way to check last half dozen snares, Tikka did the rest 
Weather about to take a nasty turn tomorrow for a week ..his of -15 low down to - 25 °C ..if that doesnt move dogs nothing will ..got rid of a heifer with a bad atittude ,she can calve on the kill floor of the slaughterhouse ,I don't need a crazy one.Rest seemed to have calmed down nicely now she is gone .
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Didn't know you had trees there. Next thing you may snag a squirrel or two.

Good shot on that sick 'yote.

Same cold snap is pushing down here with similar temps.


----------



## hassell

Never a dull moment, our summer weather is over for a few days also, snow is gone again.


----------



## C2C

Just a few trees in creek bottoms and beaver are continually after them .It really is a beauty of a spot ,owned by my retired dentist friend .He asked me to try and get the raccoons and dogs thinned out ,happy to oblige..
And Rick ,no there is never a dull moment ,hopeing today is the day 
.Jordy sat the bait pile and took a nice white dog

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats. to Jordy.


----------



## youngdon

Awesome ! That white one will make a good buck.


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Awesome ! That white one will make a good buck.


Hope so Don, got 120 for a few like that last month

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Well some things are stranger than the truth ..went south to check hiline today and saw a coyote running across field and missed him ..no dogs in my sites but a few tracks surrounding them,,they will be in a day or 2 when it gets cold ...
I hwad home and see something in the ditch and its a nice coyote trotting along 30 ft from road ..i pull past and wait for him ,with my 17 hmr in hand ..22 250 is in the truck but I know this is gonna be close ...I walk down off the road and he walks to field edge and I shoot him at 50 ft.. nope you cant even make something like that up ..LOL..# 97. 
Also caught a raven in a foothold at the calf carcass and neighbor calls and says couotes have been all around the traps I set at his place 3 days ago ..with no snow I wasnt sure they had found the bait I buried there but looks like they have, I put a smear of beaver lure there yesterday so Im sure that caught there attention .. nice dog herd is Jordys .
I also got a call from another lady today ,frantic because 6 coyotes were in her yard after the pet dog until the kids luckily got him into the garage ..if the qind goea down Ill go see if I can call em back this afternoo ..got a heavy NW wind right so not ideal ...stay tuned this could get rough 























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Definitely all the ingredients for a movie.


----------



## C2C

Haha..every one would think its fiction .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Well congrats you’re getting close keep it up


----------



## C2C

Yip John ,looks like it could happen ..nit going to call.this evening ,wind is too heavy and in wrong direction ....tomorrow

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

You are living the wild life, Cam. Your exploits sure give us all a look into your world. Thanks for taking the time with all the photos and commentary.


----------



## C2C

Youre welcome Glen ,I enjoy my part time job like no other and am gonna miss it when I pull snares..the storm has hit and temp is down with light blowing snow and a north wind ,an excellent day tontey and get some pet abusers 
Will try those coyotes that were in the ladies yard yesterday . 
Folks have liked my photos of the raccoons and I gave the last big one to my former skinner..another friend wanta one to tan and make take the next biggest . Too bad they arent worth more ,I would skin and sell em ..TAlbetta law says I cant sell untanned fur unless to a licensed buyer so these are all gifted ..oh well ,they are good people .
I will run the hiline again tomorrow and pull on Monday ,-20s °C til at least then should help me out . 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

I'll pass on the extra heifers. Supposed to get below freezing and stay that way for at least 10 days. That's cold for down here.

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

That same system with strong north wind will be pushing us into single digits. Much like winter in Michigan. Deer and turkeys remain hungry and are getting bolder.


----------



## C2C

murphyranch said:


> I'll pass on the extra heifers. Supposed to get below freezing and stay that way for at least 10 days. That's cold for down here.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


Lol.. thought it was worth a try ..nice lookin stock you have .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Yes coonskin are not worth the time a friend of mine sold 30 put up and dried averaged $2.30 each is dollars what a joke hopefully you get them pet killers cam good luck


----------



## C2C

pokeyjeeper said:


> Yes coonskin are not worth the time a friend of mine sold 30 put up and dried averaged $2.30 each is dollars what a joke hopefully you get them pet killers cam good luck


Well John ,the plan worked perfect ..put out the decoy coyote with foxpro under it ..played yopping coyote for 15 seconds then hit a female howl..immediate howling response from at least dogs ...so O switched to female challenge howl and they couldnt help themselves!! 2 big males came charging on and stopped 20nyds from the decoy and my son shot over top at 100 yds . Dang !!!
So on we go ,the weather has turned cold so expecting good results today..When I pulled snares at my west site I forgot to pickup the 330 conibear I had set for the bait pile robbing badger,so we went back to get it and figured we would give a call first ..an inch of fresh snow . I packed in my snare bag and if the site looked like it had been hit hard I was gonna reset a dozen or so for a week during the cold spell , a big eagle flew out of the brush we were gonna hide in .
Jord howled with the howler pokey sent me and 5.minutes later I had a decent female come past at 150 yds..i was setup wrong and she saw me move and it was my turn to miss now ...crazy !! 
So I make my way down to the bait site and see a couple coyote tracks have been in there...along with a whole bunch of eagle tracks so the reset plan is over, if a dog is caught the eagle wreck it ..even worse I dont want to catch the bird..
Now I go to pick up the forgotten trap and I see it is set off and holding fur ...qhat are the odds !!! The big badger is in it , not even froze, must have happened last night ..bonus.
Tomorrow I go check the hiline ,better dress warm -25°C as a hi and riding the quad is gonna make it brutal ..BUT with any luck at all the dogs qill have gotten hung up and tied to trees ..let you know 









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

C2C said:


> Lol.. thought it was worth a try ..nice lookin stock you have .
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

They'll be back, dress warm for the next few days.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Sounds like you had a great time and glad that howler still knows how to call them in I wish it would call a Wolf in for you but the tone board on it will get the high notes good to good luck on the hi line


----------



## C2C

Cold windy snowy day today ...perfect for snaring ..lol..
Got to my first spot and could see a live dog at far end so hustled in to dispatch..
When I got there I found he had company ,another dead one 50 ft away .. and then I saw the reason they were there . Sometime during the night , coyotes had chased a mule deer fawn into the brush bordering my baitsite and caught him ,after eating most of him they had departed and these 2 had picked the wrong trails and got caught ..
On the last site and the very first snare held a perfect coyote , hipcaught and almost done ..for the last 2 weeks Ive had a coyote going under and thru my snares ..guessing he was waiting to make a statement ..and so he did , hes # 100.









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Sweet you hit your goal congrats


----------



## C2C

pokeyjeeper said:


> Sweet you hit your goal congrats


Thanx pokey, I may get lucky and get a couple more before I pull first of the week . There is a pack of 8 runnung tigether close to home here ,going from cowherd to cowherd at night and folks re worried there is gonna be trouble . Im gonna my best to break em up

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

And, now for some tasty icing on the cake and a well-deserved break in the action before the calves hit the ground.

I trust you have an idea how to reward yourself for all your hard work. Splurge is the word, once again.

Hats off in Michigan!


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> And, now for some tasty icing on the cake and a well-deserved break in the action before the calves hit the ground.
> 
> I trust you have an idea how to reward yourself for all your hard work. Splurge is the word, once again.
> 
> Hats off in Michigan!


Thanx Glen , cant believe it happened ! My wife told me when I started this year that we would get 100 and has encouraged and supported me all the way ..the dry spell in early Jan when I lifted snares sure paid off,31 since and I dont have as many baits out as alot of guys ..blessed is the big word that comes to mind..a reward ? Been eyeing a nee spotting scope ,see what happena when they sell . My big reward is the accomplishment of attaining the milestone ,I learned a lot this year .
Oh as for the calves ?? First one was born an hr ago,-24° C and he is up following mama..my son started his turn checking tonite and called me to help get them in so he will spend an hr in the hotbox thawing ears out and then back with mom in the barn ..let the games begin .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats. again, a great season indeed. Night shift has started.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats on a great season and it sounds like that pack needs thinned out good luck with the calf’s it can be ruff when it’s extremely cold


----------



## C2C

pokeyjeeper said:


> Congrats on a great season and it sounds like that pack needs thinned out good luck with the calf's it can be ruff when it's extremely cold


He spent an hr in the hot box to thaw out ears but back after mama at 5 a.m.









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

I can't even imagine -24 and calving. Heifers are done and just getting started with a few early calvers on our spring cow herd. I'm a little nervous with the weather coming and after moving 350 cows to a place I leased that's about a hours drive away from the house. Oh well, it will keep me out of trouble and I got 2 colts that need the miles. I hear that FIREBALL taken moderately brightens even the coldest days. Stay warm.









Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Congrats on reaching your goal Cam. You definitely earned every one of them.


----------



## C2C

Ya its a challenge Murphy,,check evry 2 hrs so essentially sleep in your clothes while this keeps up ..good luck with the cows

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Yeah it's a challenge Murphy some days are good some days aren't my wife is made a half-dozen balaclavas for the Cavs to wear to try and save the ears on them mama and little guy are happy..
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

Cam it looks like you know what you are doing with yotes and beef.


----------



## C2C

knapper said:


> Cam it looks like you know what you are doing with yotes and beef.


Thanx bud,If I have as good of a year with calves as coyotes ita gonna be a banner year there too !!.
-24°C today for a hi so fed everything a bit extra today to keep em warm .. got a call from an excited neighbor at about 10 a.m. , turns out that the trap I set at his place on Saturday had a big coyote in it so went and got him out and reset .Nice dog ,could see where his buddy had been all around the carcass too but missed the other trap .
I told my wife yesterday that it was atrange I hadnt caughtt a dog cloae behind the house this year..did catch 2 foxes in there but no coyotes...well that changed today, these 2 nice ones were 40 yds apart and farthest was only 200 yds from my front door !! Both furs are beautiful .
I didnt even make it out to check the hiline today ,if nothing is calving that will be a priority ASAP tomorrow if I can get away ..that should be interesting.. deep into uncharted waters now . Cold weather ia supposed to stay for a week ,I dont know how much longer I can stay at it but I just as well catch em while I can ,I cant see this ever happening again ..-32°C right now .

















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Keep at it, the extra cold is to your benefit.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Keep at it, the extra cold is to your benefit.


Extra is an understatement Rick, -34°C this morning ..there is no way I am gonna be able to pull these snares today ..i will however pull a few of the far flung ones on each set to get started .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Good looking coyotes there again at the rate you’re catching them now 150 is looking like the new goal keep warm bud


----------



## C2C

pokeyjeeper said:


> Good looking coyotes there again at the rate you're catching them now 150 is looking like the new goal keep warm bud


Not gonna happen John , im beat ..lol..cows have cooperated so I need to stop ,may do some local calling ..107 now ,110 maybe .

Checked hiline and nothing first set ,surprised cause this is where the fawn was killed ...only a couple sets of tracks.

Nezt set I took bike in 2 miles to check ,bait site was full of mule deer feeding, dont know how they didnt get caught ..could see 3 caught dogs .
First one was a big male , nice hide but half a.mange tail, no trouble ,will cut that off ..second male beauty..thied was nice ezcept for bird damage on hind quarter ,can salvage most I hope .
Last was special,I set this one 3 weeks ago with Walker on a steep hillside and he has asked me after each check if there has been anything there .. today there was , a.nice white male ..pic doesnt do him justice ..got 3 on the sled, couldnt fit 4 cause of frozen positions ,so carried fourth up the hill . Go to pull up and bike wont start so walked the 2 miles back to truck where Deb is waiting ..no cell service so no rescue .
Drove in to get bike and dogs and bike starts up !!!.. oh well dont have to push it into truck. 
-32°C , nice day for a walk ..lol.. beautiful place























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Clear and cold, congrats. again, another exciting day.


----------



## glenway

If it were easy, you'd have more competition. Hope the paycheck will make up for the extra effort.


----------



## C2C

Thanks guys...it wss a trying but rewarding day ..
Since resetting after my week long layorf Ive taken another37 more so it really did pay off ..will check and pull the hiline probably Friday and pray the birds will leave em alone ,i did feed em another couple fresh carcasses .
Ive talked a couple times with good old Larry a.k.a. duckmaster on another forum after he contacted me .. he congratulated me and says he is getting over some heart surgery and plans on trapping again next year ...old trappers never die I guess 
Sent my little man Walker pics of the hillside coyote and he calldd me ..he was as excited as Christmas morning that the spot he and I had set jad panned out ,nezt year Im gonna try and set at lesst one whole bait site with him and let him do a couple and get on his trapping road ..He caught gophers last summer in a ft hold and had a blast .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

That’s crazy to at you mentioned Larry. I just this morning wondered if he was still alive. I guess he is. I enjoyed reading about his exploits until he got a bit off. He came in with a bang and left with a pop.


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> That's crazy to at you mentioned Larry. I just this morning wondered if he was still alive. I guess he is. I enjoyed reading about his exploits until he got a bit off. He came in with a bang and left with a pop.


Well put brother ,well put..lol.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Well congrats on your catch sounds like a crazy day


----------



## C2C

Yup , started now pokey ...3 a.m. wake up call from Jordy..heifer needed help so pulled calf ,essy pull just wadded up..-33..will let mama work him for an hr then hot box him to save ears.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

I'm sure it has to do with when the little ones are grown enough to go to market but if you waited a month longer to inseminate the cows the calves would of course be born a month later. 
I know you know this but just wondering out loud.


----------



## C2C

Every year is different Don ,sime times qe have a warm Feb some not ..we like to be able to calve heifers a month ahead of yhe cows so they are out of the road .. for ua a 600#+ calf is the goal for the fall weaning and this is the time they have to be born to do that .. some guys with lots of help and big barns go even earlier, 700 # calves..the real big guys with 2000 + coww always start later,April / May...no way they could calve in this ,would lose a pile of them..
So we just live with these girls and do our best ..
Pulled half of hiline ,yesterday, no catches but still a fair bit of sign...many refusals cause they have seen their buddies die in those spots Im sure ..check out the pic ..coyote skirted the tio rrail qhere one was caught last check and squeaked by this one ..even sat by it ( lower left corner) then proceeded to walk to tree where other was anchored and urinated all over it !!! Dominance thing I guess..take care ,chore time . Weathrr moderating already -27 and up to -6 but Sunday ...short sleeve weather ...









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

That's the older ones of the pack. might have to do a bit of calling when it warms up to thin out the senior dogs--- of coarse in your spare time !!!!!!!!!


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Crazy how they can avoid a set I’ve had coyotes miss a foothold by an inch it can drive a trapper crazy and the next set doesn’t seem as good and a coyote walk right into it


----------



## C2C

Calf at 8 last night , weathrr has eased abit only - 22 this a.m...sad day , heading south to pull rest of hiline..beem a blast ,update later

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

This wasnt the way it was supposed to end ..went to pull last of the snares in the hiline today and caught one coyote ,a beauty.and totally wasted by an eagle ..I fed those ignorant suckers faithfully for 2.months while snaring and they nailed the last 2 dogs I caught , very dissappointing and a sad waste .( showing both sides of the dog).the only hi light is the fact that I had 4 refusals on other sets .Hilight you say ? Yup, cause I know the bird would have ruined them too..pictures to follow ..not much left to say .






























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Tough way to end it Cam, great pic. though. Congrats. again on a great season.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Wow that sucks sounds like it’s time to pull everything at least you didn’t have them eagles destroying your catches all season like you’ve had problems with other years thank you for taking us along this year on the line


----------



## C2C

Thanx guys ,still running some close to home til the end of season...wreck rate was jalf of last ywar on 2 1/2 times as many ..nature tax I guess .. Rick it is a beautiful place ,that is first time Ive aeen the ice cover that hill side ,hope brush survives it has some good trails

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

I am glad you ran the line as you did, it made for a post to look forward too and you did it very well. Thank you for your time it took to do the post.


----------



## C2C

Was my pleasure knapper , too bad it only lasts a couple.months...be a long summer ahead waiting to go again but Ive got plans and hopes for other opportunities...a wolf maybe ?

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Going thru withdrawal..lol only a few snares to check near home .
Major wind and blowing snow last 2 days ,-30 with hi wind chills ...had a pair of calves last night with heifers ,both doing fine .
Weather much improved today -16 and wind has shifted to slight north ..
Family day weekend and kids have a week off school , don't remember any of that when I was a kid .
Will take em.ice fishin to.morrow of cows will allow .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Good luck fishing and I’m with. You and the kids having all the time off from school I don’t remember getting this much time off


----------



## hassell

Teacher's loved it when I didn't show up for their classes, and that's all I'm saying.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Teacher's loved it when I didn't show up for their classes, and that's all I'm saying.


Hahaha...cant see u being much of a problem Rick. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Things (and humans) change. I was the kid who got kicked out of kindergarten for "teaching" some kid about manners.

Officials brought me back and put me in another classroom. Nobody ever bothered me anymore.


----------



## hassell

glenway said:


> Things (and humans) change. I was the kid who got kicked out of kindergarten for "teaching" some kid about manners.
> 
> Officials brought me back and put me in another classroom. Nobody ever bothered me anymore.


 Glad I'm not alone on the getting kicked out of kindergarten.


----------



## C2C

Lol.. you 2 must have been a rough pair ,lucky you wereent in same class ..
 Another calf at 2 a.m. ,hot box is busy but she is OK ..checking close snares first thing this morning

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Right on Cam, warmed up here bigtime, -4 C this morning.


----------



## C2C

Checked half of close ones ,2 cows calving right now so cant go far ..caught porky #3 in the place owned by my dentist friend ..hes rents it out to a guy with cows but keeps his own horses there in the winter and is glad to see porkys gone..also caught 23 coyotea on his land ..
Herea my latest catch and a pic of youngest grand daughter on Valentines day ..i give all my daughters and granddaughter a rose for the day and she was thrilled to death with hers
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Way to go Grandpa, Dad, Husband !


----------



## glenway

I can almost smell those roses! Great pic of the little one!


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> I can almost smell those roses! Great pic of the little one!


She is a handful..lol..2 more calves lsst evening ..sure enjoying the warmer weather









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Looking innocent now, great pic..


----------



## C2C

Made a quick run to check snares and.picked up another raccoon and surprised to find a pheasant in another..luckily the bird hadn't closed up the snare totally and when I backed off the lock he flew away ..calves coming good now ,6 in last 24 hrs,14 done out of 54. sure nicer weather than a week ago .
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Awesome, a lot warmer here also.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Wow that’s crazy you got that pheasant that is something we don’t have around here any more the farm I grew up on had a fair population of the until the coyotes moved in congrats on the trash panda looks to be a big one


----------



## C2C

Yes he is a big one raccoon ..skinny too must have been chasing too many ladies lady .
Had a great day today ,another calf at 1 a.m. all is well there.
Checked the dozen snares I have left set and surprisingly picked up another fox and 2 coyotes . Biggest surprise was the fact that the one coyote got caught in a 6 in snare set for raccoon ..must have been a tight fit to get his head in there .. brings my totals to 11 fox and 110 coyotes..never would have dared dream I would hit 110.























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats on the fox and coyotes good to hear your calf’s are doing good hopefully this cold weather is over I know it’ll put an end to the trapping but I’m over it and now ready for spring so I can get my bees going I’m hoping to do great things with them this year


----------



## C2C

Thanx pokey , ya Im ready to hang em up..I smell a.skunk in the yard this morning so today will likely be the day I close all , especially the foot traps and save myself the grief of taking em out ...didn't know you were a Bee man ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Oh yeah I've been a beekeeper for 7 years now 
I've never got a skunk in a trap and hope I never do grandma had one in her chicken coop when I was a kid man I can still remember the smell I've used skunk essence for trapping but always wear gloves and hold the bottle down wind


----------



## pokeyjeeper

A few bee pictures 














Queens I grafted last summer 







Big black queen I got in a swarm a caught last


----------



## C2C

Cool pics ,thanx pokey..looks like a pile of work

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

I tried out my new fur tumbler yesterday ,ok its and old dryer ..lol.. 
Unhookdd heat element and sealed up vent holes with duct tape..add 3 coyotes and 3 cups of corn cob medium ( bird cage litter) run for 10.minutes and they come out fluffy and clean ..look like little fur pillows. 
While doing chores yesterday we found a set of tracks ..bobcat!!! Fresh previous night so tried to follow him but snow had blown and no luck but I don't think he went far . I set a bait trap and a snare close by and tofay added another snares scattered around thru some good pheasant habitat..he may be traveling thru but Im betting hes here after the birds..I have 7 days til the aeason is over so see what happens ..rest of my coyote snares will come down tomorrow but raccoon ones will stay up as there is no season on them ..fur looks good on one I have on a trail cam pic a few days ago ,he narrowly missed a trap .






























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Looking real good, thanks for sharing.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Man o man you’re going to corner the market with them top lot furs good luck with the bobcat and raccoon


----------



## glenway

Good trick with the hides.


----------



## C2C

Well I guess you could say Im addicted..set 3 more snares for raccoons today and caught a raccoon and a skunk in snarws 20 ft apart on the same trail..
raccoon will be made into a hat for a grandson that wants one and the skunk goes to a friend that does all my tanning . Got this skunk taxi business down to a science , double plastic bag and drop in a clean 10 litre spray jug...and into the daughters freezer so my wife doesn't kick me out of the house for using her freezer...I may be a coward but Im not stupid ..























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Looks like good color on both and good call with your wife’s freezer got to keep them happy


----------



## C2C

We've got two different Neighbors that have been telling us they see or hear coyotes at different times close to their place ...so the wind was good tonight and we thought we'd go be neighborly 
..things turned out fine
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Great pict Cam. Congrats to you both on some fine looking coyotes


----------



## hassell

Well done, looks warm.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Sweet congrats to you both


----------



## C2C

To say my skinner is the best is an understatement..remember the eagle wrecked coyote from 3 weeka ago ?
Here is some pics of his save job.
1st ..dog on flesh beam 
2nd sewed up 
3rd ..finish product
I have yet to see it in person but I am amazed .






























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Does such an operation affect the price offered, as compared to an animal that did not require reconstructive surgery?


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> Does such an operation affect the price offered, as compared to an animal that did not require reconstructive surgery?


For some sewing or a wash I pay him an extra $5 even tho he never asks for it ..this is above and beyond the call of duty so as a year end bonus I am letting him pick one of the remaining 6 dogs that is at his place as a bonus .. I gotta keep this kid happy . I dint know what this hide will be worth but the effort he put forth is outstanding..got a text from.my old skinner saying it was really well done .
I ran the last 12 that I have here thru the tumbler yesterday and they look good.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Good policy, Cam. A good worker should never have to ask for a raise and a good boss shows his appreciation in ways such as you have.

I oversaw a certain multi-family housing community with a number of maintenance people working there. One complained to me that the site manager (boss) was always talking down to him and finding fault. I had a talk with the boss and told her to catch the disgruntled worker *doing something right *and then to tell him so.

Next time I saw the worker, he asked me what I may have said to the boss, because things really had changed for the better.

The Golden Rule works every time.


----------



## C2C

Today is a sad day , yrapping season for the most part ends ...I will be pulling the last snares set ,wish I had a few more.raccoons but yotes are done for sure..legal to still set fir coins so maybe leave a couple close ones out ...let you know if there are any last minute customers later.
Heifers are doing well ,33 done out of 54 in 14 days ...helped a few but well worth it ,nice healthy calves . We have one that we are supplemental bottle feeding as mama has very little milk . Weather gave us a shot of snow 2 days ago but temp is back up above freezing .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a Great year Trapping Cam----Congratulations----Thanks for taking and Sharing your line with US-----------And the Pic's are Awesome---------Thanks again----svb*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Pokey you have alive Beard Ha ha!!! good pic Chum------looks like Beekeeping is lots of work*


----------



## C2C

So ..today was crazy , pulled calves from 2 heifers that were having a little distress and then on to pull snares as the season closes tonite ..imagine my surprise when I caught 2 more nice coyotes within 250 yds of the house !!! Snares had been set with tiny 6 " loops only a few inches off the ground to try for raccoons and these 2 dummys stuck their heads thru ..bonus !! That makes 113 for the season ,a full 70.more than last year
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Woo Hoo ! Way to go !


----------



## knapper

This year you can't miss, that is good.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Wow!!!! What a great year --Thanks again for sharing your season--Congratulation on a Great Catch .*


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Well congrats it was just like Christmas morning


----------



## hassell

That will teach them not to sneak around the master's yard.


----------



## C2C

Thanx guys , I wouldnt call myself a master but I do know alot more about coyotes now than I did 5 years ago .. calves are coming good with the heifers,only 16 left then the old cows start ..will let you know how the dogs sell in 10 days









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

With an open mind everyday is a learning exp.. Great pic. of a proud mom.


----------



## C2C

Sold last of.my dogs at home here last night , ave 108$ on 37...Gave a dog to my skinner as a bonus and he made $120 and is still grinning..lol.. 20.left to sell at FHA in a month ..a pleasant surprise was this single ,yup the one the eagle tore up ..$ 100 I never thought it would happen .























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

That's a great average considering what's going on in the world, definitely a skinner worth keeping. Great year and thanks for the adventure.


----------



## glenway

Impressive. More than one way to skin a coyote.


----------



## C2C

Got a little semi informal competition going with a buddy on who gets hi priced dog ..when buyer offered me 150 for my best I said no, I want 200..he waa baffled and I told him him take 50 off one of the 100 $ ones and add it to the 150 to make 200, same overall money but gives me a hi priced ..he laughed and said ok ..told my friend i had one for 200 and he was dumbfounded ..some day I will tell him the truth ..maybe 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Wow that’s a great average on your fur congrats


----------



## youngdon

C2C said:


> Got a little semi informal competition going with a buddy on who gets hi priced dog ..when buyer offered me 150 for my best I said no, I want 200..he waa baffled and I told him him take 50 off one of the 100 $ ones and add it to the 150 to make 200, same overall money but gives me a hi priced ..he laughed and said ok ..told my friend i had one for 200 and he was dumbfounded ..some day I will tell him the truth ..maybe
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Hahaha. ! What a great season you've had! Congratulations sir !


----------



## knapper

All I can say is Thank You for taking us along on your task that may seem over powering to you but, not from where we set and watch. We know you can do it.


----------



## C2C

knapper said:


> All I can say is Thank You for taking us along on your task that may seem over powering to you but, not from where we set and watch. We know you can do it.


Thanx again to all my PT friends , it really is alot of fun ..especially when you are successful...
This year wont be beat ,I know that but Ill do my best next season ..as for work? Its not a job its so exciting its like Christmas morning every day for almost 3 months this year. I learned a few things for next year and am looking at a couple poosible new areas,including one that might put me into wolves now that would be over the top !!
As for totals I caught ..
113 coyotes 
11 fox
9 raccoons 
7badgers
7 porkys 
3 rabbits 
2 ravens
3 skunks....ended up losing one coyote to eagle and if I had known how good this kid can sew I would have saved that one 
6 mange throw aways and lost one to chew out that I didnt recover...recovered 2 chews and that was a miracle in itself.
I will let you know how the auction bunch sell in a month or so ,in the meantime we will be busy calving ..take care all 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Thanks for the update, that new area really sounds interesting.


----------

